# skipper1987 journal time growing time!!!



## skipper1987

Morning ukm

starting this journal to ger my training back on track been in my new job 4 weeks now loving it but due to work can no longer train with my old training partner so lost motivation slightly so hope you guys can chip in and help.

Stats

6ft 17stone

bf 20%

decline bench 140kg x5

incline bench 100kg x5

front squat 120kg x8

leg press 375kg x8

bb shoulder press seated 80kg x 6

last cycle went heavy and my jounts suffered this time il be dropping weight and concentrating on higher more controlled reps maybe add some german volume training later on.

Gear will be

TNT450 excel pharma

Rohm npp

neuro pharma t400

British dispensary azozol winstrol.

weeks

1-10 tnt450 2ml ew

1-10 npp 2ml ew

1-7 winstrol 40mg ed

1-12 t400

giving me

700mg deca ew.

700mg test ew.

300mg tren ew.

Starting pics































macros will be

protein 300g

carbs 400g

fats 120g

starting cals 4500.


----------



## BettySwallocks

In - Where's the deadlifts & squats?


----------



## skipper1987

BettySwallocks said:


> In - Where's the deadlifts & squats?


sorry mate will post now.

squat.150kg x10

deadlift 140kg x10


----------



## skipper1987

gear and breakfast.


----------



## skipper1987

Jabbed 2ml tnt450 in left pec slight pip this morning but nowt major no pip from the rohm npp was surprised how thin the oil was. Will be training back and biceps later after work hope its not as busy as last night 100chavs training arms and chest for hours!!


----------



## skipper1987

Food so far.

500g steak onions.

3Eggs ,2burgen bread,50g whey,25g peanut butter,50g oats.

Meal 2

130g tuna steak,1mozzarella ball ,100g cottage cheese,100g pasta and some salad.

Meal 3

100g pork,2eggs

2 quaker oat bars maple and pecan flavour. Lots more to still fit in.


----------



## skipper1987

Pre wo food 400g sweet potatoe 300g gammon 2 eggs. Hungry as **** today


----------



## 31205

Is it normal to take deca and Winstrol?


----------



## skipper1987

sen said:


> Is it normal to take deca and Winstrol?


yea mate suppose u can mix any compound you want really. think @ewen mentioned to me about winny and deca going well together?

I love the strenght gains from winny and it does not kill my appetite like other orals do.


----------



## MRSTRONG

skipper1987 said:


> yea mate suppose u can mix any compound you want really. think @ewen mentioned to me about winny and deca going well together?
> 
> I love the strenght gains from winny and it does not kill my appetite like other orals do.


yeah winny is anabolic as is deca


----------



## skipper1987

Back from the sweat box cracking seahion nowt major lifted just good strict form.

Back and biceps

TBAR ROW

40KG X8

60KG X10

60KG X12

ROMANIAN DEADS

40KG X20

60KG X15

100KG X12

ISO HAMMER PULLDOWN

40kg x10

60kg.x10

80kg.x12

WIDE GRIP LAT PULLDOWN

56kg x12

77kg x12

77kg x12

All paused at bottom nice pump going on.

Decided to do some shrugs With this bad boy









100kg 3x20reps

bb shrugs 100kg 3x20 reps.

Finished with dumbell bicep preacher curls and hammers. Arms were on fire drip wet with sweat


----------



## sxbarnes

All looks good. Subbed matey


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> All looks good. Subbed matey


thanks pal il be updating each day with meal,training progress pics etc.


----------



## skipper1987

food for work tomorrow my version of a chilli!!

500g lean steak mince,30g red lentils,1can red kidney beans,loads a veg nearly all my spice rack bbq sauce fresh chilli's mushroom beef tomatoes and loads of other stuff lol any1 want to quess the macros on this bad boy!!


----------



## skipper1987

Morning ukm day 2 so nothing to report really looking forward to the juice kicking it not looking forward to the tren sides haha. Slight doms this morning from yesterday woke up hungry!!! makes such a difference running winny instead of dbol for a kicker my appetite is on fire!


----------



## infernal0988

Your workouts are brutal mate oh & subbed.


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> Your workouts are brutal mate oh & subbed.


thanks mate once this gear kicks in they will be even more so!!


----------



## skipper1987

cant get enough of these beautys at min perfect little carb snack!!


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> thanks mate once this gear kicks in they will be even more so!!


Only a week to go now & I should start noticing it pretty good


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> Only a week to go now & I should start noticing it pretty good


you not running any orals?


----------



## skipper1987

Grrrrr am in love i neeed this women as my cardio partner!! il be sniffing her saddle after that bike ride!!!


----------



## skipper1987

Right guys taking a rest day after deads yesterday had a funny pins and needles and slight numbness in the middle of my back? Gona take some ibuprofen and get our lass to walk on my back lol.

Thinking of upping my npp dose from 400mg ew to 600mg that will give me weekly total of 900mg deca??? hmmm??


----------



## sxbarnes




----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


>


Thanks mate cluless at stuff like this.


----------



## sxbarnes

Just cut and paste on me phone mate


----------



## skipper1987

Right guys sorrry for lack of updates smashed my phone up in tren rage!!! Ha jokes dropped it down the toilet.

Yeaterdays session was as follows

CHEST AND LEGS

INLINE BB

20kg x15

60kg x15

80kg x12

80kg x10 paused at bottom each rep.

DB INCLINE

45lbs x20

65lbs x15

65lbs x12

DECLINE BB

20kg x20

60kg x20

80kg x12

80kg x8

FRONT SQUAT

20kg x20

60kg x15

80kg x 10

100kg x10

SQUATS

60kg x20

80kg x12

100kg x10

LEG PRESS

100KG X20

200KGX20

240KGX15

DONE!! Wow really feeling the higher reps less weight lega were screaming out with pain the pump was awesome noticed a slight increase in endurance probably the orals starting to work there magic along with the npp 5 days in and all good!! Does any1 remember how long npp takes to get going?


----------



## sxbarnes

Big session there mate. What made you do chest and legs ?


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Big session there mate. What made you do chest and legs ?


Limited time really new job is hectic and fitting in family time is a real challenge. I did however miss out calfs so only really half a leg sesh. Lol


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Limited time really new job is hectic and fitting in family time is a real challenge. I did however miss out calfs so only really half a leg sesh. Lol


Ok mate. Would still give legs a day on there own. They can be smashed rotten.

When short of time have done Chest+back. Its not as silly as it sounds..


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Ok mate. Would still give legs a day on there own. They can be smashed rotten.
> 
> When short of time have done Chest+back. Its not as silly as it sounds..


I have done chest and back a few times find it ok. Next week il have more time so will be bk to a proper routine.


----------



## skipper1987

Gonna be some hench mozzi round my gaff check out this for bite! !


----------



## sxbarnes

Haha. Yea they're after your gear mate


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. Yea they're after your gear mate


Currently sat in a+e entire leg swollen up up and got big red lines going up my body!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Currently sat in a+e entire leg swollen up up and got big red lines going up my body!!!


Nasty dude! All the best


----------



## skipper1987

Bad news leg is infected apent all day in a+e been given auper steong antibiotics as the infection is effecting my lymph glans too looks like training legs for a while is a no no.


----------



## skipper1987

More manky leg pics starting to look like its rotting now walking on it is getting harder.


----------



## Northern Lass

Sorry to hear about your leg.


----------



## skipper1987

Northern Lass said:


> Sorry to hear about your leg.


All this from a insect bite!!! Finlly out of hospital now I finished the iv drip hope I can get bk training by the end of the week.


----------



## BettySwallocks

skipper1987 said:


> Bad news leg is infected apent all day in a+e been given auper steong antibiotics as the infection is effecting my lymph glans too looks like training legs for a while is a no no.


Ahhh no way, wtf was it that bit you? A roid fly? :blink:


----------



## skipper1987

No idea mate left patio door open coz it was too warm to sleep. Probably some dirty foreign thing! ! Whole leg feels like I been smashed with hammer.


----------



## skipper1987

Right so I can't train but I can eat and to make up for the crap I ate in hospital breakfast will be 500g steak mince and some baby potatoes and some beef ale gravy. Random I know but soooo goood


----------



## Smokey13

****ing hell I hope none of them insects come near mine!

Have to sleep with the windows open in this heat an I think your leg just pursuaded me to buy some mesh netting for the windows.

Take it easy with your time off lad you'll be back to training in no time


----------



## skipper1987

Smokey13 said:


> ****ing hell I hope none of them insects come near mine!
> 
> Have to sleep with the windows open in this heat an I think your leg just pursuaded me to buy some mesh netting for the windows.
> 
> Take it easy with your time off lad you'll be back to training in no time


Thanks mate feeling loads better already now the drugs have kicked in. Safe to say il be wearing this every night now.


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> No idea mate left patio door open coz it was too warm to sleep. Probably some dirty foreign thing! ! Whole leg feels like I been smashed with hammer.


That looks like a nasty tick bite get yourself tested for borelia.


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> That looks like a nasty tick bite get yourself tested for borelia.


I been at hospital they never mentioned it could be that just gave me antibiotic iv drip and sent me home with 1000mg antibiotics every 4 hours.


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk mate!!!! That's nasty from a little bug bite. Little cvnt!


----------



## Suprakill4

Also where do you get beef ale gravy or is it something you make? Sounds Lovely.


----------



## skipper1987

Suprakill4 said:


> Also where do you get beef ale gravy or is it something you make? Sounds Lovely.


Make it myself treacle stout dark ale poured over beef oniona and loads of other yummys then banged in slow cooker for hours on end.

I know mate cant believe all this from some little flying bug!!! Must like gear bet its one hench mozzi now.


----------



## Suprakill4

skipper1987 said:


> Make it myself treacle stout dark ale poured over beef oniona and loads of other yummys then banged in slow cooker for hours on end.
> 
> I know mate cant believe all this from some little flying bug!!! Must like gear bet its one hench mozzi now.


Sounds awesome ill try that. Anything to make eating easier!


----------



## skipper1987

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds awesome ill try that. Anything to make eating easier!


I am running winny this time as my kicker and appetite is awesome!! Even with all this with my leg I cant stop stuffing my face.


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> I been at hospital they never mentioned it could be that just gave me antibiotic iv drip and sent me home with 1000mg antibiotics every 4 hours.


Well you should do it anyway get test done you dont want to wake up one day paralyzed from the neck down.


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> Well you should do it anyway get test done you dont want to wake up one day paralyzed from the neck down.


Gonna get in the doctors tomorrow


----------



## skipper1987

Morning ukm feeling loads better today thank god not looking forward to been on my feet all at work tho.

Weight this morning 17.5stone up 5lbs in 7 days pleased to say what's been going on.







progress pic not looking too bad considering how ill I have been gona smash loads of carbs now stop me looking as flat.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Morning ukm feeling loads better today thank god not looking forward to been on my feet all at work tho.
> 
> Weight this morning 17.5stone up 5lbs in 7 days pleased to say what's been going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progress pic not looking too bad considering how ill I have been gona smash loads of carbs now stop me looking as flat.


What weight/size you going for mate? Youre going to be a big lump with another 2 stone on ya


----------



## skipper1987

I would love to get to 20 stone one day with 14-16% bf not bothered about ever been super lean I like the built like a brick **** house look better!!


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> Morning ukm feeling loads better today thank god not looking forward to been on my feet all at work tho.
> 
> Weight this morning 17.5stone up 5lbs in 7 days pleased to say what's been going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progress pic not looking too bad considering how ill I have been gona smash loads of carbs now stop me looking as flat.


Lookin good shaping up nicely!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> I would love to get to 20 stone one day with 14-16% bf not bothered about ever been super lean I like the built like a brick **** house look better!!


Aye, I remember me saying that, prefer a few stone lighter now.


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Aye, I remember me saying that, prefer a few stone lighter now.


Funny how goals change. I used to want to be about 15 stone pure muscle nd 10% bf.


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> Lookin good shaping up nicely!


Thanks mate feel like trapps are lagging big time tho.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Funny how goals change. I used to want to be about 15 stone pure muscle nd 10% bf.


Yea. Ive just lost about 3 stone of fat over the last 3 years or so enjoying being lean for the first time in ages. Go for it though mate be good to see how much you can pack on! :thumbup1:


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Yea. Ive just lost about 3 stone of fat over the last 3 years or so enjoying being lean for the first time in ages. Go for it though mate be good to see how much you can pack on!1:


Thats good going mate bet u look and feel loads better for it.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Thats good going mate bet u look and feel loads better for it.


Definitely lost two double chins. Haha


----------



## skipper1987

Evening ukm right taking it easy and no gym went not so well got home from work jabbed 2ml Rohm npp in right pec downed some winny and cycled to the gym oooops.

CHEST AND TRICEPS

INCLINE DB

65LBS X12

75LBS X12

80LBS X10

slow and controlled reps throughout.

DECLINE BB

60kg x12

80kg x12

100kg x8

Felt pretty weak and burnt out so left it there and moved onto a machine safer lol.

ISO LATERAL CHEST PRESS.

30KG A SIDE X15

40KG X12

50KG X8

ISO HAMMER FLAT BENCH.

40KG X20

80KG X20

SEATED DIPS MACHINE

40KG X12

50KG X10

60KG X10

BEHIND NECK ROPE EXTENSIONS.

30KG X12

35KG X10

40KG X8

EZ BAR CABLE PUSHDOWNS.

45KG X20

55KG X15

60KG X10

good session considering the weekend I had must be the tren keeping me going!!! Gonna be sore tomorrow.

Got home to our lass cooking pork apple and cider sausages and mustard mash oh and a bottle of rose wine!!! Normally means one thing!! She wants a good drilling!!!


----------



## skipper1987

Sausage gainzzzzzz


----------



## skipper1987

Morning ukm feeling sore today doms in upper chest is mega love that feeling!!!! Tonight will be back biceps and calfs.

Food so far today is

4 whole eggs.

3 slice burgen bread

50g whey

50g waxy maize

130g tuna steak.

1 wholemeal pitta.

1 bananna and gold bar. Appetite is a bit crap today had to really force the food down hate been on antibiotics.


----------



## BettySwallocks

skipper1987 said:


> Morning ukm feeling sore today doms in upper chest is mega love that feeling!!!! Tonight will be back biceps and calfs.
> 
> Food so far today is
> 
> 4 whole eggs.
> 
> 3 slice burgen bread
> 
> 50g whey
> 
> 50g waxy maize
> 
> 130g tuna steak.
> 
> 1 wholemeal pitta.
> 
> 1 bananna and gold bar. Appetite is a bit crap today had to really force the food down hate been on antibiotics.


starting antibiotics myself tomorrow, you're finding they're appetite killers?


----------



## skipper1987

BettySwallocks said:


> starting antibiotics myself tomorrow, you're finding they're appetite killers?


I was on iv drip antibiotics now am on 1000mg every for hours and they are definitely having a negative effect on my appetite. I am on a silly high dose tho so maybe you will be ok?


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> I was on iv drip antibiotics now am on 1000mg every for hours and they are definitely having a negative effect on my appetite. I am on a silly high dose tho so maybe you will be ok?


Hope it works out mate that bite looked so nasty.


----------



## skipper1987

What would you call this? ?


----------



## sxbarnes

Bet @RowRow knows...


----------



## RowRow

Some crazy ass half trap bar. Guessing you used it for shrugs?


----------



## RowRow

That's my learned opinion anyway


----------



## sxbarnes

RowRow said:


> That's my learned opinion anyway


I could only come up with dead lift thingy.


----------



## RowRow

sxbarnes said:


> I could only come up with dead lift thingy.


Could be a frame carry! If you faced the open side, but would smash into your heels I imagine hmmm


----------



## sxbarnes

RowRow said:


> Could be a frame carry! If you faced the open side, but would smash into your heels I imagine hmmm


Hope skip is gonna tell us


----------



## Pugsie

For shrugs got one in our gym.


----------



## skipper1987

Ita for shrugs lads and u can also load the hell out of it and do farmers walk!!! But what am asking ia doea it have a name?


----------



## skipper1987

RowRow said:


> Could be a frame carry! If you faced the open side, but would smash into your heels I imagine hmmm


Shrugs and also farmers walk facing the closed end!!!


----------



## skipper1987

Just stocked up on whey and must say matrix anabolic whey blueberry muffin is amazing!!!!


----------



## skipper1987

Update from yesterdays training was back and biceps got to the gym about 8:30pm so missed the mad rush thank god could actually move for a change. Necked 4 winny tabs and a 1andro tab about 1 hour befor training.

T-BAR ROW.

20KG X20

40KG X15

60KG X12

70KG X8

ISO LATERAL PULLDOWN MACHINE UNDER HAND GRIP.

20KG EACH SIDE X15

40KG EACH SIDE X15

50KG EACH SIDE X10

ALL SQUEEZED AND HELD AT BOTTOM EACH REP.

BENT OVER BB ROW.

60KG X10

80KG X12

80KG X10

driping wet sweaty mess at this point the sweat was stinging my eyes felt chemical!!!! Good aas I say!! Can really feel the tren heating me up from the inside already!

BICEP ROPE CURLS.

30KG X20

35KG X20

40KG X15

had some smashing great veins popping out at this point places I did not even kno I had them lol.

Just ****ed about aiming morw for the pump rest of the arm session had a massive pump and struggled to drink my post workout shake after. Winstrol is definitely doing its stuff!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Just stocked up on whey and must say matrix anabolic whey blueberry muffin is amazing!!!!


Never done Matrix. Got too much whey in the house already, I don't want to buy more do I?


----------



## skipper1987

Work food

100g pasta

1 avocado

Cherry toms.

130g tuna

150g cottage cheese

All covered in green pesto.


----------



## skipper1987

Any1 tried these? Gona add them alongside my Winstrol. There 160mg caps a friend give me them free.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Any1 tried these? Gona add them alongside my Winstrol. There 160mg caps a friend give me them free.


Looks like a mild PH mate...


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Looks like a mild PH mate...


Thats wht he said just can't seem to find owt online bout them. I started them now anyway lol.


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Never done Matrix. Got too much whey in the house already, I don't want to buy more do I?


Always room for mor whey. Ha


----------



## BettySwallocks

sxbarnes said:


> Looks like a mild PH mate...


finaplex? isn't that the pellets they used to give to cattle that you could convert into tren?

guessing it's some type of supp playing on that name.


----------



## skipper1987

BettySwallocks said:


> finaplex? isn't that the pellets they used to give to cattle that you could convert into tren?
> 
> guessing it's some type of supp playing on that name.


The name did ring a bell. Wish it was tren pellets lol.


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> The name did ring a bell. Wish it was tren pellets lol.


Tren hexonnate by negma France


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> Tren hexonnate by negma France


Is that who makes the pellets?


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> Is that who makes the pellets?


MADE the pellets the original producer of the original Tren formula was Negma France whom shut down in the 90`s i believe.


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> MADE the pellets the original producer of the original Tren formula was Negma France whom shut down in the 90`s i believe.


So are the pellets still available today but made by some1 else?


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> So are the pellets still available today but made by some1 else?


Yes or in powder form probably just crushed up pellets.


----------



## skipper1987

Quick progress pic sorry for the lack of clothes ha.









Maybe get some female subbs from it if not il come to terms knowing i must be a ugly ****!! Lol


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> Quick progress pic sorry for the lack of clothes ha.


Leaning out I see !


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> Leaning out I see !


Yes mate still got my back fat and some on front but can really feel it all drawing in saying that working as a welder in the weather were having is defo helping i have been dripping wet all day!! Maybe its the tren?


----------



## skipper1987

Back progress shot from last night after some pullups. Few effects added to it.


----------



## sxbarnes

Thats some old back you've got there mate. I doubt you'll get rid of much fat until you cut but it should end up a good size


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Thats some old back you've got there mate. I doubt you'll get rid of much fat until you cut but it should end up a good size


Thanks mate always had a good size back its my strongest bodypart by far. I need to cut but keep putting it off!!! I hate feeling small.


----------



## skipper1987

These bad boys for tea some sort of pork steak really need to start labelling my meat packs from my local butchers haha.

Yesterday was a rest day tonight will be shoulders and rear delts. Maybe some calfs too. I might even look at the treadmill! !!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> These bad boys for tea some sort of pork steak really need to start labelling my meat packs from my local butchers haha.
> 
> Yesterday was a rest day tonight will be shoulders and rear delts. Maybe some calfs too. I might even look at the treadmill! !!


Have decided this journal has too much good food in it. Scoffed (quickly) the last of mine at 6pm...


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Thanks mate always had a good size back its my strongest bodypart by far. I need to cut but keep putting it off!!! I hate feeling small.


Yea have noticed over the years that those who decide to be coached end up cutting or recomping straight away. They then gain that freaky physique that we're after. The temptation to bulk is too great sometimes though...


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Have decided this journal has too much good food in it. Scoffed (quickly) the last of mine at 6pm...


My waistlines saying the same!!

I have decided after this bulk pct time off etc I will attempt to cut maybe even start a log on my first ever proper cut?


----------



## skipper1987

@sxbarnes did you say this journal had too much food or not enough steak for breakfast? Ha


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> @sxbarnes did you say this journal had too much food or not enough steak for breakfast? Ha


Bloody jealous here! Will celebrate with another rice cake topped with strawberry fluff. Yum!


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> My waistlines saying the same!!
> 
> I have decided after this bulk pct time off etc I will attempt to cut maybe even start a log on my first ever proper cut?


I'm gonna do the opposite after summer, bulk on deca, npp, anadrol,test.


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> I'm gonna do the opposite after summer, bulk on deca, npp, anadrol,test.


Ahhhh u made me want to carry on bulking now!!!


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Bloody jealous here! Will celebrate with another rice cake topped with strawberry fluff. Yum!


Oh that joys of cutting! !! Got all this to look forward to can't wait.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Oh that joys of cutting! !! Got all this to look forward to can't wait.


Haha. Its really nice mate:whistling:


----------



## skipper1987

Right late update from last night's shoulder sesh. I was a sweaty mess even be befor I got to the gym this tren is battering me.

DB SHOULDER PRESS.

50lbs each hand x20

65lbs each hand x9

70lbs each hand x8

BEHIND NECK SHORT BB PRESS.

30KG X10

35KG X10

40KG X10

CABLE SIDE LATERALS

went light with these as they irritate my slight shoulder niggle I have.

7.5kg x15

12.5kg x12

16kg x8

Had a mega pump verging on painful!!!

FACEPULLS.

20kg x20

30KG x15

40KG x20

Squeezed hard on every rep.

Decided to really exhaust side delts so jump on machine

NAUTILUS SIDE LATERALS MACHINE.

36KG X10

43KG X9

50KG X9

Who else is struggling in this heat I certainly am feel fatigued really fast the scales are not moving up as fast as normal either


----------



## sxbarnes

Was fcuked yesterday. Decided I've been overtraining so given myself 2 days off Haha


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Was fcuked yesterday. Decided I've been overtraining so given myself 2 days off Haha


Morning mate am doing the same was gona hit legs today but feel really drained and still not fully right after that nasty leg infection its my last day on these mega strong antibiotics so should be feeling ok come Monday.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Morning mate am doing the same was gona hit legs today but feel really drained and still not fully right after that nasty leg infection its my last day on these mega strong antibiotics so should be feeling ok come Monday.


Oh yea, forgot about that! Think we've got this weather for another week and least the gym on Monday has air con.


----------



## skipper1987

Evening ukm had 3 days reat feel loads better for it back to the gym tomoz can't wait. Been at Chester zoo all day with my little boy weather has been perfect.


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Oh yea, forgot about that! Think we've got this weather for another week and least the gym on Monday has air con.


Air con wots that? Lol


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Air con wots that? Lol


Tell me about it.

Btw I rate that karbolyn stuff. I use it for pre and post wo. Its the only carbs I have on this cut! Normally buzzing for 80-90 mins in gym. Expensive though


----------



## skipper1987

Afternoon ukm late update from yesterdays chest and triceps session.

Right so the excel pharma tnt450 is the dogs bollocks and certainly does contain tren!!! Night sweats are shocking and my body temperature is stupidly high sat watching tv sweating.

DB INCLINE BENCH

50LBS X20

70LBS X12

80LBS X10

DECLINE BB BENCH.

60KG X12

80KG X12

100KG X8

BW DIPS X20

ISO HAMMER PRESS.

30KG ES X15

40KG ES X10

45KG ES X8

EZ BAR SKULL CRUSHERS.

10KG X10

20KG X10

30KG X6

finished with some cable pushdowns and db tricep kickbacks had a awesome pump going on today's training sesh is the first since starting the blast that I could feel the gear working feeling more lean and solid.

Got home from the gym and my lady had treated me to homade salmon fish cakes and salad yummy.


----------



## skipper1987

Evening ukm rest day tonight and **** me did I need it felt shocking sick, , tired headache, fatigued not sure why its either the heat or the tren? ? Any1 else get this on cycle?

Yesterday's back and biceps was as follows.

BENT OVER BB ROW.

60KG X12

80KG X12

100KG X10

ISO HAMMER PULLDOWN UNDER HAND GRIP.

30KG ES X15

40KG ES X10

50KG ES X8

NICE SLOW CONTRACTION AND SQUEEZE.

WIDE GRIP LAT PULLDOWN.

56KG X20

77KGX12

88KG X10

DB PREACHER CURLS.

20LBS X15

30LBS X10

40KG LBS X7

CABLE ROPE CURLS.

30KG X12

35KG X10

40KG X10

dirty dripping wet mess by this point was stinging my eyes like bare chemicals reminded me of back in the day off my head in the nightclub with the e sweat stinging my eyes lol. Had a steady walk home to cool off. Bedtime snack was 200g set yoghurt and 50g natural peanut butter was a challenge forcing it down. Weight gain is very slow at min only 7lbs up so far.


----------



## sxbarnes

Sounds like the tren mate. Then again even nattys sweat in this weather


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds like the tren mate. Then again even nattys sweat in this weather


I feel ahockinh mate not got that nice on cycle feel. Got some caber think I might start that see if it had helps.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> I feel ahockinh mate not got that nice on cycle feel. Got some caber think I might start that see if it had helps.


Cycles should be enjoyable mate. Hopefully it'll pass.


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Cycles should be enjoyable mate. Hopefully it'll pass.


I know gutted am just not feeling it see if the caber helps or il maybe lower aas dose never run deca this high befor either.


----------



## skipper1987

Shoulders tonight cant wait love training them any suggestions for really hitting them hard mainly side delts as there lagging.

Started caber today as I was feeling like **** low moods etc am hoping it get my head out my ****.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Shoulders tonight cant wait love training them any suggestions for really hitting them hard mainly side delts as there lagging.
> 
> Started caber today as I was feeling like **** low moods etc am hoping it get my head out my ****.


Only know lat raises mate. My old gym had a lat raise machine, did 72kg on it. Now struggle with 8kg dbs with strict form.

Upright rows hit it as well


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Only know lat raises mate. My old gym had a lat raise machine, did 72kg on it. Now struggle with 8kg dbs with strict form.
> 
> Upright rows hit it as well


Feeling a bit better today. Maybe its from the amazing sex I got last night lol the caber is magic.

I did bb upright rows last night then used the side lateral machine you mentioned.


----------



## skipper1987

Push session.

DB SHOULDER PRESS.

50LBS X20

65LBS X12

75LBS X8

BB UPRIGHT ROWS.

30KG X12

35KG X10

40KG X10

25KGX20

my god shoulders were screaming with the pump looked awesome in the mirror!! Mirrin ha.

BEHIND NECK SHORT BB PRESS.

30KG X10

35KG X10

40KG X10

CABLE SIDE LATERALS.

12.5KG X10

13KG X10 X2 SETS.

BB SHRUGS.

60KG X20

100KG X10

140KG X10

WITH STRAPS.

Each rep held and squeezed at top felt dizzy after so just did some slow controlled machine shrugs.

Food was a real issue yesterday with the heat but has been back on track today.

Food so far.

3 whole eggs.

80g oats.

50g whey.

300g sweet potato.

200g salmon.

250g chicken breast.

200g white rice.

2 alpen bars.

1ltr blue top milk.

50g mato dextrin

50g whey.

Apple and a bannna so far.


----------



## skipper1987

Progress pic feeling fuller trapps are coming on better now.


----------



## skipper1987

Evening all appetite is still ****e really struggling to force food now it's to the point its making me sick.

I have 2 options?

Stop the cycle pct and wait for cooler weather or add Masterone as I hear it helps loads with appetite? What dose are we thinking? ??


----------



## Galaxy

skipper1987 said:


> Evening all appetite is still ****e really struggling to force food now it's to the point its making me sick.
> 
> I have 2 options?
> 
> Stop the cycle pct and wait for cooler weather or add Masterone as I hear it helps loads with appetite? What dose are we thinking? ??


You mean eq?


----------



## skipper1987

Galaxy said:


> You mean eq?


Have I got it mixed up fort it was mast for appetite I have not used either.


----------



## Galaxy

skipper1987 said:


> Have I got it mixed up fort it was mast for appetite I have not used either.


Yeah mate you have I.d say! Eq is generally used for appetite not mast.

Usually its run at a high dose 500+mg per wk.


----------



## skipper1987

Galaxy said:


> Yeah mate you have I.d say! Eq is generally used for appetite not mast.
> 
> Usually its run at a high dose 500+mg per wk.


So what is mast good for? 500mg ew seems very high and expensive.


----------



## darren.1987

You can get eq dosed at 300 or 500mg per ml from WC mate if I remember right.

I would get the 500mg per ml and run 1.5 per week


----------



## skipper1987

darren.1987 said:


> You can get eq dosed at 300 or 500mg per ml from WC mate if I remember right.
> 
> I would get the 500mg per ml and run 1.5 per week


Ye I been looking they call it bolderone am I right? Is it really worth it for appetite? Il try anything at min I am struggling been big time to eat.


----------



## darren.1987

I havent tried it myself mate just heard its good for appetite but not with everyone obviously and increased vascularity due to more rbc count.

yeah its called boldenone/equipoise

try it and see that way you know for yourself.

Have you tried GHRP6 that could be a possibility for the hunger factor


----------



## Galaxy

skipper1987 said:


> So what is mast good for? 500mg ew seems very high and expensive.


Not too expensive imo as can be got at 500mg per ml. And yeah bold is eq.

I ran it before and didn't increase my appetite one bit, so its person dependent tbh.

Could try peps, b12.....


----------



## skipper1987

Dirty nasty smelly legs with added biceps and a little chest!! Dam them pre workouts they have sat on the counter at the gym.!!!

FRONT SQUATS.

60KG X20

80KG X15

100KG X10

BB LUNGES.

40KG X20 METRES.

30KG X10 METERS.

SQUATS.

60KG X20

100KG X9

PRONE LEG CURLS.

62KG X20

87KG X15

100KG X9

SINGLE LEG EXTENSIONS.

37KG X12

50KG X12

62.5KG X12

BLERRR! !! FELT SICK.

1 ARM CABLE PREACHER CURLS.

11KG X20

16KG X 10

18KG X10

20KG X10 X 2 NEGATIVES.

ROPE PREACHER CURLS.

16KG X10

18KG X12

20KG X8

WIDE GRIP BB CURLS

15KG X3 SETS 12.

spotted a new hammer strength incline press machine and had to use it lol









Worked upto 45kg es for 10 reps lovely machine great control gave a smashing pump.

This was legs after the session gona be sore tomoz.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Dirty nasty smelly legs with added biceps and a little chest!! Dam them pre workouts they have sat on the counter at the gym.!!!
> 
> FRONT SQUATS.
> 
> 60KG X20
> 
> 80KG X15
> 
> 100KG X10
> 
> BB LUNGES.
> 
> 40KG X20 METRES.
> 
> 30KG X10 METERS.
> 
> SQUATS.
> 
> 60KG X20
> 
> 100KG X9
> 
> PRONE LEG CURLS.
> 
> 62KG X20
> 
> 87KG X15
> 
> 100KG X9
> 
> SINGLE LEG EXTENSIONS.
> 
> 37KG X12
> 
> 50KG X12
> 
> 62.5KG X12
> 
> BLERRR! !! FELT SICK.
> 
> 1 ARM CABLE PREACHER CURLS.
> 
> 11KG X20
> 
> 16KG X 10
> 
> 18KG X10
> 
> 20KG X10 X 2 NEGATIVES.
> 
> ROPE PREACHER CURLS.
> 
> 16KG X10
> 
> 18KG X12
> 
> 20KG X8
> 
> WIDE GRIP BB CURLS
> 
> 15KG X3 SETS 12.
> 
> spotted a new hammer strength incline press machine and had to use it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked upto 45kg es for 10 reps lovely machine great control gave a smashing pump.
> 
> This was legs after the session gona be sore tomoz.


Nice workout. What is the reason for 20 x squats at the beginning? Cos I reckon thats more than a warm up. Maybe save your strength for later and have a drop set of 20 x squats at the end. Haha!!! :thumbup1:

That said your legs are responding well mate!


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Nice workout. What is the reason for 20 x squats at the beginning? Cos I reckon thats more than a warm up. Maybe save your strength for later and have a drop set of 20 x squats at the end. Haha!!! 1:
> 
> That said your legs are responding well mate!


I really want volume over weigh this cycle I went heavy last cycle and my joints were ruined. I plan on addding some German volume training soon but still researching it all. I never really feel anything from less than the 12-15 rep range. Thanks mate always had pretty darn decent leg size calfs are getting really big.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> I really want volume over weigh this cycle I went heavy last cycle and my joints were ruined. I plan on addding some German volume training soon but still researching it all. I never really feel anything from less than the 12-15 rep range. Thanks mate always had pretty darn decent leg size calfs are getting really big.


OK mate. Sounds like a plan. Will be watching....


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> OK mate. Sounds like a plan. Will be watching....


Just hoping the plan works. I am hoping the extra volume will help me drop bf too?


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Just hoping the plan works. I am hoping the extra volume will help me drop bf too?


Just keep monitoring it mate. Sounds good anyway.


----------



## skipper1987

So last night was supposed to be chest and triceps instead it was head down toilet been violently sick to the early hours not nice scale's say I am 6lbs dowm so far!! I have dropped all orals and missed my npp jab last night and to be honest think I am gonna stop the cycle felt like crap since the beginning anyway so maybe its my body trying to tell me to come off.


----------



## sxbarnes

Might be wise mate. You've not had too many good days on.


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Might be wise mate. You've not had too many good days on.


Orete mate dropped all orals but keeping going with the injectable lol


----------



## skipper1987

Right gym time since I notr been all week gonna do a full upper body workout wil updatet when I get home.


----------



## skipper1987

Right little full upper body workout nothing mega lifted still feeling weak from illness.

Db side laterals x4 sets.

Bb upright rows.

20kg x20

30kg x15

35kg x12

Cable side laterals x3 sets.

Cable 1 arm preacher curls worked upto 40kg

Rope curls.

20kg x12

30kg x12

35kg x10 + 2 negs

Hammer strength pull downs.

30kg es x15

40kg es x15

45kg es x10

50kg es x10

Left it there still not fully recovered from recent illness but felt good to do a bit.

Training WILL BE BACK ON TRACK NEXT WEEK.

going to the caravan for the weekend so the rest will be nice.


----------



## skipper1987

Morning ukm had a good weekend away been off all orals for nearly a week feeling a bit better did my last jab of excel pharma tnt450 no drama no pip today will now be moving over to neuro pharma T400 and WC DECA for the next 12 weeks still not made my mind up about the Rohm npp I been using?


----------



## skipper1987

Chest and triceps today ready for a good destroying after a week rest.

Macros so far today.

Carbs 500g

Protein 250g

Fats 100g

Smashed through a good 4200 cals so far so expecting good energy levels.


----------



## skipper1987

Am back and finally feeling good after all the illness strength is back on the rise and so is the hunger to lift!!

Chest and triceps.

INCLINE BB BENCH.

20KG X12

60KG X12

90KG X7 X2 SETS.

FLAT DB BENCH.

50LBS EH X20

70LBS EH X12

75LBS EH X10

SQUEEZED EACH REP TIGHT FORM.

DIPS.

BW X8 3 SETS.

HAMMER STRENGHT ISO CHEST PRESS.

20KG ES X20

30KG ES X15

40KG ES X10

DROP SETTED NEXT WEIGHT

20KG ES TO FAILURE.

EZ BAR SKULL CRUSHERS.

10KG X10

20KG X12

25KG X8

DB TRICPEP KICKBACKS

10KG X12

10KG X12

12KG X15

ROPE PUSHDOWNS

cant remember weight but did 3 sets to finish.


----------



## sxbarnes

Just keep cracking on mate


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Just keep cracking on mate


Just got bk from gym back and biceps felt great aggression is there lifts are up endurance is not quite back to normal yet but I can't complain!! Starting weight was 17stone got upto 17.8 then got ill and dropped 7lbs jumped on the scales tonight and I am bk up the 7lbs woohoo. Will update tonights sesh once I prep all my meals.


----------



## skipper1987

Just got this today still has the bacon smell mmmmmm


----------



## skipper1987

Cookies and cream sickly as fooook but it's helping me get the cals down in this hot weather.


----------



## sxbarnes

Haha, nice one. Should get some size by week 12:thumbup1:


----------



## skipper1987

Back and biceps with added noexplode pre workout in for the giainzzzzz lol

DB ROW.

50LBS X20

75LBS X20

100LBS X10

WIDE GRIP LATPULLOWN.

66KG X10

81KG X10

91KG X10

NAUTILUS NITRO PULLOVER MACHINE.

56KG X20

66KG X 12

77KG X12 2 SECOND SQUEEZE AT BOTTOM EACH REP.

EZ BAR PRECHER CURLS X3SETS

DB HAMMERS X3SETS

ROPE CURLS X3SETS.

arms were bulging forarms were so pumped had to stretch them out.


----------



## sxbarnes

I had ridiculous veiny pumps doing bis yesterday. Shame the weight was sh1t! Will get a pic next week methinks


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> I had ridiculous veiny pumps doing bis yesterday. Shame the weight was sh1t! Will get a pic next week methinks


Cant beat the veiny pump lol

I think with biceps you dont need to go heavy I would rather go lighter with tight form for example I only preacher curls 45lbs for my heaviest set x8reps.

Ez bar curls I go 15kg each side max


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Cant beat the veiny pump lol
> 
> I think with biceps you dont need to go heavy I would rather go lighter with tight form for example I only preacher curls 45lbs for my heaviest set x8reps.
> 
> Ez bar curls I go 15kg each side max


That's good cos I can't do much more anyway


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> That's good cos I can't do much more anyway


Such a small muscle no need to wack the weight up imo.


----------



## skipper1987

Last nights shoulder sesh was as follows. Trained with a lad from work he is a kick boxer well retired now but getting back into training first exercise was seated barbell military press put 10kg each side for him first rep his shoulder give way made a funny popping sound luckily I was spotting him and grabbed the bar and racked it!! Poor bloke could not train after that. Been the top bloke I am I carried on with my session lol

SEATED BARBELL MILITARY PRESS

20kg x12

40kg x8

60kg x6

70kg x8

Side lateral machine

36kg x10

56kg x10

77kg x8

Barbell upright rows

20kgx20

30kg x12

35kg x12

ISO scissor shoulder press

15kg es x12

20kg es x12

25kg es x8

Left it there not a amazing session head was not in it properly rest day Thursday legs either Friday or Saturday.


----------



## skipper1987

Today food for work homade tandoori chicken corn and brown rice with yoghurt sauce


----------



## skipper1987

Guns after some chin ups and push-ups


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Guns after some chin ups and push-ups
> View attachment 156204


Guns for me too! Twice a week now FFS. Veiny arms alert!


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Guns for me too! Twice a week now FFS. Veiny arms alert!


I have been hitting them twice a week one heavy and one light with more volume foarms need some attention now. What do u do for arms? I am liking standing rope curls at min.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> I have been hitting them twice a week one heavy and one light with more volume foarms need some attention now. What do u do for arms? I am liking standing rope curls at min.


No set routine really for bis. Just hammer curls, bb curls bla bla. Have a look at Bad Alans gun days, he'll include a mass exercise and a stretch exercise.

Like tris, doing the Flex Lewis superset most of the time. Massive pumps by the 300 rep stage. Will post a link ...


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> No set routine really for bis. Just hammer curls, bb curls bla bla. Have a look at Bad Alans gun days, he'll include a mass exercise and a stretch exercise.
> 
> Like tris, doing the Flex Lewis superset most of the time. Massive pumps by the 300 rep stage. Will post a link ...


Sounds awesome cheers


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Sounds awesome cheers


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


>


Looks crazy!!! Looks like alot of swinging but clearly works there arms are massive


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Looks crazy!!! Looks like alot of swinging but clearly works there arms are massive


Its just 5 x 5 x 20 reps superset tbh. Big Jim does something similar too


----------



## skipper1987

[QUO TE=sxbarnes;5164122]Its just 5 x 5 x 20 reps superset tbh. Big Jim does something similar too


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Its just 5 x 5 x 20 reps superset tbh. Big Jim does something similar too


Don't suppose you got a link for the bicep workout?


----------



## sxbarnes

Not at home now mate. Will post it later


----------



## sxbarnes

Try this....


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Not at home now mate. Will post it later


Just got bk from gym destroyed legs and biceps with the 5x5 20 reps

Front squats worked upto 100kg

Back squat worked upto 100kg

Leg extensions

And leg press got abit carried away when working up the weight and ended up doing 20reps on every weight! Had to oh sit down on the big leather sofas in the gym lad working threw me a vyomax ultimate carb drink to bring me round still shaking now!!! ****ing awesome sesh!!


----------



## skipper1987

Morning ukm woke up this morning sore as hell!! Love that feeling stairs are gona be a challenge today haha. Rest day today with shed loads of food and a big fat Sunday dinner also the missus will be baking banana bread and il sneak a couple of scoops of whey in the mix!!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Morning ukm woke up this morning sore as hell!! Love that feeling stairs are gona be a challenge today haha. Rest day today with shed loads of food and a big fat Sunday dinner also the missus will be baking banana bread and il sneak a couple of scoops of whey in the mix!!


Another rest day! WTF?


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Another rest day! WTF?


I know mate ha but I got all my **** done 3days is enough for me sometimes 4 it's took a lot of getting used to not training as much but got a little family at home to keep happy too. Inconsiderate ****s they are interrupting my training lol


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> I know mate ha but I got all my **** done 3days is enough for me sometimes 4 it's took a lot of getting used to not training as much but got a little family at home to keep happy too. Inconsiderate ****s they are interrupting my training lol


No worries man! Enjoy the rest day and the food! :beer:


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> No worries man! Enjoy the rest day and the food! :beer:


So far I have eaten full English foot long subway and loads of other crap least the cals are adding up


----------



## skipper1987

Little trap shot bored.

Is that a vein I can see??? Oh wait no am still too fat!!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Little trap shot bored.
> View attachment 156333
> 
> 
> Is that a vein I can see??? Oh wait no am still too fat!!


Haha. One of the fun bits of doing a cut...


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. One of the fun bits of doing a cut...
> View attachment 156334


I want those veins!! I am starting to think I may bulk for another 8-9weeks then finish on a cut var,t3 mast and low dose test.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> I want those veins!! I am starting to think I may bulk for another 8-9weeks then finish on a cut var,t3 mast and low dose test.


Sounds good mate. Try and get down to about 10% bf before the next bulk. You'll be much smaller but look miles better


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds good mate. Try and get down to about 10% bf before the next bulk. You'll be much smaller but look miles better


I was thinking more 12% not sure I could maintain 10%


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> I was thinking more 12% not sure I could maintain 10%


Yea 12 would be OK I reckon. You'd be back up to 17st too pretty sharpish too.


----------



## infernal0988

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds good mate. Try and get down to about 10% bf before the next bulk. You'll be much smaller but look miles better


Here is where i dont give a fuwck right now lol. I'm just bulking up soon not giving two fuwcks cause I want to break that 100 kg barrier this time with 30 weeks of test, npp & Deca with slin.

This IMO is half the fun of bodybuilding bulking upp Lee priest style & getting lean with new even more muscle revealed.


----------



## sxbarnes

infernal0988 said:


> Here is where i dont give a fuwck right now lol. I'm just bulking up soon not giving two fuwcks cause I want to break that 100 kg barrier this time with 30 weeks of test, npp & Deca with slin.
> 
> This IMO is half the fun of bodybuilding bulking upp Lee priest style & getting lean with new even more muscle revealed.


Yea, a lot of cutting Lee Priest style too haha! :thumbup1:


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Yea 12 would be OK I reckon. You'd be back up to 17st too pretty sharpish too.


I did cut pretty well about 2 years ago dropped down to 14stone but still had the ****ing love handles and only top few abs barely showing!! But I felt uncomfortable that size hated it granted I did loose a lot of muscle due to not cutting using gear.


----------



## infernal0988

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, a lot of cutting Lee Priest style too haha! :thumbup1:


Oh hell yeah i mean to cut after reaching an excesses of 100 kg at my height? I mean just imagine


----------



## sxbarnes

infernal0988 said:


> Oh hell yeah i mean to cut after reaching an excesses of 100 kg at my height? I mean just imagine


Bulk some more then mate. Didn't know your stats


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> I did cut pretty well about 2 years ago dropped down to 14stone but still had the ****ing love handles and only top few abs barely showing!! But I felt uncomfortable that size hated it granted I did loose a lot of muscle due to not cutting using gear.


Thats really all I've got left, extended this cut by 4 weeks already. That said, cannot wear work trousers without a belt and its on the last hole. Hopefully soon


----------



## infernal0988

sxbarnes said:


> Bulk some more then mate. Didn't know your stats


I'm only about 5'7 

And skipper your doing an awesome job mate. Nailin it IMO.


----------



## skipper1987

[QUO TE=infernal0988;5167716]I'm only about 5'7 

And skipper your doing an awesome job mate. Nailin it IMO.


----------



## skipper1987

The deca is getting going now filling me out but stomach is getting bloated I have upped aromasin to 25mg ed with 20mg Nolva ed due to puffy nips hoping it will reduce bloat a little too?


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> The deca is getting going now filling me out but stomach is getting bloated I have upped aromasin to 25mg ed with 20mg Nolva ed due to puffy nips hoping it will reduce bloat a little too?
> View attachment 156371


Lookin really good mate filling out nicely!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> The deca is getting going now filling me out but stomach is getting bloated I have upped aromasin to 25mg ed with 20mg Nolva ed due to puffy nips hoping it will reduce bloat a little too?
> View attachment 156371


Looking pretty freaky there mate!


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> Lookin really good mate filling out nicely!


Thanks mate glad other people can see the hard work!! Lad I used to train with has made zero gains in the last year was picking fault saying u look too bloated on the gut!!i was like am running nearly a gram of deca what do you expect!!l lol


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Looking pretty freaky there mate!


Thanks matey hoping to look miles better in 8 weeks leading into the cut! Gona get some back shots later.


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> Thanks mate glad other people can see the hard work!! Lad I used to train with has made zero gains in the last year was picking fault saying u look too bloated on the gut!!i was like am running nearly a gram of deca what do you expect!!l lol


His just a jealous cuwnt mate tell him to go inn the corner of shame and sitt there cause of no gains.


----------



## skipper1987

Chest and triceps was as follows.

Not the best sesh as on the way to the gym I had a some bad news regarding my ill mum should have turned round and gone home but felt the need to go hit the IRON HARD!!

INCLINE BB BENCH

60kg x12

80kg x12

90kg x7

Left wrist were mega sore so did not feel like going for the 100kg.

FLAT DB BENCH

60lbs EH X12

70lbs EH X10

80lbs EH X10 slow controlled reps squeezed at the top!! Niceeee.

INCLINE HAMMER PRESS

35kg es x20

30kg es x20

25kg es x20

Wowza after the last set Chest was crying so much lactic acid build up was awful.

EZ-BAR SKULL CRUSHERS

3 sets working upto 30kg including what ever the bar weighs think its 7kg

DB TRICEP KICKBACKS

25lbs x15

30lbs x15

35lbs x15

CLOSE GRIP PRESS

20kg x20

30kgx15

50kg x15

Done and dusted home for salmon new potatoes mountain of veg and cheese sauce lovely!!

Jabbed 2.5ml in each pec a mix of Rohm npp,wildcat deca and neuro pharma t400!!! Was expecting to wake up with killer pip but to be honest just got the normal dull ache from training...


----------



## sxbarnes

Steady sesh:thumbup1:


----------



## skipper1987

Must have pulled a muscle or trapped a nerve in my neck yesterday it's very painful turning my head gona try foam roll it somehow??


----------



## skipper1987

Neck is a little better today still got a funny twinge pain tho.will be training back and biceps this evening will update later.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Neck is a little better today still got a funny twinge pain tho.will be training back and biceps this evening will update later.


Yea, a mate had something similar for a bit. Just a little irritant.

Where in Yorks are you mate? Am in Sheffield and Newcastle regularly so probably pass through a bit.


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, a mate had something similar for a bit. Just a little irritant.
> 
> Where in Yorks are you mate? Am in Sheffield and Newcastle regularly so probably pass through a bit.


Hope so it's starting to **** me off. I am in Leeds mate


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Hope so it's starting to **** me off. I am in Leeds mate


Ah,, Leeds is easy. Will PM ya next time I'm up


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Ah,, Leeds is easy. Will PM ya next time I'm up


Ok mate sound look forward to it.


----------



## skipper1987

Beastly sesh tonight pumped up on good food and preworkouts!! Still tingling feel like am on whizz!! Lol

SEATED HAMMER ROW MACHINE

40kg x15

60kgx12

70kg x10 x 2 sets with negatives!

WIDE GRIP LATPULLDOWN

60kg x15

77kg x12

81kgx8

91kg x8 no chalk and was loosing grip I was so sweaty!

V-BAR LATPULLDOWN

SAME WEIGHT AS ABOVE.

WIDE GRIP ROW MACHINE

3 sets worked upto 80kg

21's with the EZ-BAR

ROPE CURLS

DB HAMMERS.

Felt strong all the gear working nicely feeling loads better after dropping the orals.

Home for salmon and butternut squash roasted yum.


----------



## skipper1987

PUSH DAY!!!! Get some boulder shoulders was gona be last night but had to visit my mum in hospital.

Last few days been getting some evil back pumps and am not even running any orals? -any1 else get this? Currently running deca,npp and t400??

Jabbed 2.5ml the last of my Rohm npp last night in left flute no pip today I must say am not blown away by ROHM NPP used WC last year and had better gains.


----------



## skipper1987

So starting weight was 17stone weight today 17.10stone happy times.

Tonight's push sesh was as follows.

SEATED BB MILITARY PRESS.

20kg x16

40kg x12

60kg x10

65kg x8 no spotter so held back hurt my shoulder last time getting 80kg off the rack **** not having my old training partner.

ISO SCISSOR PRESS.

10kg ES X12

15kg ES X12

20kg ES X10

25kg ES X6

Then worked back down the weight to failure.

DB SIDE LATERALS

15lbs x12

25lbs x12

30lbs x12

SIDE LATERAL MACHINE

3 sets of 57kg with 30sec rest pause.

DB SHRUGS

65lbs EH X20

70lbs EH X30

75lbs EH X30

SHRUG MACHINE.

40kg x 20

80kg x20

90kg x20

Felt awesome loving the high volume even better now the weather has cooled slightly


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> So starting weight was 17stone weight today 17.10stone happy times.
> 
> Tonight's push sesh was as follows.
> 
> SEATED BB MILITARY PRESS.
> 
> 20kg x16
> 
> 40kg x12
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 65kg x8 no spotter so held back hurt my shoulder last time getting 80kg off the rack **** not having my old training partner.
> 
> ISO SCISSOR PRESS.
> 
> 10kg ES X12
> 
> 15kg ES X12
> 
> 20kg ES X10
> 
> 25kg ES X6
> 
> Then worked back down the weight to failure.
> 
> DB SIDE LATERALS
> 
> 15lbs x12
> 
> 25lbs x12
> 
> 30lbs x12
> 
> SIDE LATERAL MACHINE
> 
> 3 sets of 57kg with 30sec rest pause.
> 
> DB SHRUGS
> 
> 65lbs EH X20
> 
> 70lbs EH X30
> 
> 75lbs EH X30
> 
> SHRUG MACHINE.
> 
> 40kg x 20
> 
> 80kg x20
> 
> 90kg x20
> 
> Felt awesome loving the high volume even better now the weather has cooled slightly


That weight is shooting up nice mate! 18stone in sight:thumbup1:

My new gym has a side lat machine and a trap bar, gonna be happy playing around with them!


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> That weight is shooting up nice mate! 18stone in sight:thumbup1:
> 
> My new gym has a side lat machine and a trap bar, gonna be happy playing around with them!


It certainly is but so is the belly too!! Ha

Yea I like the side lateral machine nice bit of kit ours is a nautilus nitro one. Trap bar cool u just reminded me that we have one at our gym not used it in ages!!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> It certainly is but so is the belly too!! Ha
> 
> Yea I like the side lateral machine nice bit of kit ours is a nautilus nitro one. Trap bar cool u just reminded me that we have one at our gym not used it in ages!!


You don't look too fat mate. Think I'm finally getting rid of mine. Throwing everything at it now. Dandelion, Vit C, Sugar free jelly and Cardio (boo)


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> You don't look too fat mate. Think I'm finally getting rid of mine. Throwing everything at it now. Dandelion, Vit C, Sugar free jelly and Cardio (boo)


What dandelion do u use? Is it any good? Would you consider using pharma t3? Made me feel awesome when using 50-75mcg ed


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> What dandelion do u use? Is it any good? Would you consider using pharma t3? Made me feel awesome when using 50-75mcg ed


Just started on the dandelion. Bog standard pills. Just started so will report back.

Never took the t3 mate. All natty Haha. Suspect you're g2g with the pharma. @sean 162 will know more


----------



## sean 162

Dnt see the point is using t3 while bulking. Defeats the object really..?


----------



## sxbarnes

sean 162 said:


> Dnt see the point is using t3 while bulking. Defeats the object really..?


Its for his forthcoming cut mate


----------



## skipper1987

sean 162 said:


> Dnt see the point is using t3 while bulking. Defeats the object really..?


I am not using it mate but will be for my cut. Few people on here use it while bulking tho @stuey99 @marknorthumbria can't remember who else uses it.


----------



## skipper1987

So just got bk from harvester with the family nice spit roast chicken unlimited salad bar and bottomless ice cream plenty of cals ready for legs tomorrow. Few more progress pics


----------



## Galaxy

sean 162 said:


> Dnt see the point is using t3 while bulking. Defeats the object really..?


Haven't used it myself bulking but can see the benefits, increased metabolism, increased protein synthesis all which will aid in muscle gain and keep you leaner.

Negatives too...


----------



## skipper1987

Galaxy said:


> Haven't used it myself bulking but can see the benefits, increased metabolism, increased protein synthesis all which will aid in muscle gain and keep you leaner.
> 
> Negatives too...


That's what I heard as well did not feel confident enough this time to try it maybe next time.


----------



## sean 162

Ok ok i jumped the gun .. I actually remember ive read and been advised on heavy bulking 25mcg or less can actually be very beneficial.

Just personal not a fan of over using as had thyroid issues before. Should be a great addition to ur cut buddy. Just dnt get carried away with dose i personally havnt n wont happily go over 75mcg . For fear of catabolic effects. But im also a pansy  .


----------



## skipper1987

sean 162 said:


> Ok ok i jumped the gun .. I actually remember ive read and been advised on heavy bulking 25mcg or less can actually be very beneficial.
> 
> Just personal not a fan of over using as had thyroid issues before. Should be a great addition to ur cut buddy. Just dnt get carried away with dose i personally havnt n wont happily go over 75mcg . For fear of catabolic effects. But im also a pansy  .


Hi mate I won't be going over 50mcg ed this time as I fear i will loose too much muscle mass. What thyroid issues did u have if u don't mind me asking? @DiggyV mentions running mini cycles of t3 to prevent thyroid problems I believe?


----------



## skipper1987

Dirty legs with some added trapp work.

FRONT SQUATS.

20kg x10

60kg x10

80kg x12

110kg x10 aim 120kg xreps to beat old pb!!

Squats same weight as above 3sets ass to grass.

WALKING LUNGES 20kg plate each hand 2x15m

SINGLE LEG EXTENSIONS

37kgx15

50kgx15

62kg x12

Stood up felt straight back down on my ass training partner was ****ing himself I was like bambi!!

PRONE LEG CURLS.

62kg x20

87kgx12

112kg x10

BB SHRUGS

60kg x15

80kg x15

100kg x10

140kg x8 with straps.

Food had been poor today been so busy not preped any meal for work either.


----------



## sxbarnes

Haha Bambi!


----------



## skipper1987

Just grabbed this taste is better than the mutant mass super sugar sick I was using!!


----------



## skipper1987

The deca got me feeling like!!!


----------



## zak1990

Enjoying your thread mate keep up the good work pal


----------



## skipper1987

zak1990 said:


> Enjoying your thread mate keep up the good work pal


Thanks mate good to have u on board.


----------



## skipper1987

Wow busy day at work today none stop look like I been down the mines!! Pre workout food pork chilli rice and yoghurt sauce


----------



## zak1990

Looks nice good bulking food


----------



## skipper1987

zak1990 said:


> Looks nice good bulking food


The joys of bulking pretty much eat what u like within reason obviously, gona struggle with my upcoming cut!!


----------



## skipper1987

Bedtime snack smashed my way through 900g carbs today oops so thought I best have summit low carb tuna and cottage cheese.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Bedtime snack smashed my way through 900g carbs today oops so thought I best have summit low carb tuna and cottage cheese.
> View attachment 156730


Bulking on cottage cheese. Haha


----------



## skipper1987

PULL DAY.

BACK BICEPS.

ISO HAMMER PULLDOWN MACHINE UNDERHAND GRIP.

20kg ES X20

40kg ES X12

50kg ES X6 hard to keep strict form.

30kg ES X20 reps really pushed some blood into lats felt solid.

ISO HAMMER ROW MACHINE.

20kg ES X20

60kg ES X15

70kg ES X8 with straps forgot chalk.

RACK PULLS

60kg x12

80kg x12

140kg x7 10kg off pb.next week baby!!

Finished with some reverse flys

And cable face pulls

And chin ups for biceps.

Really struggling to find a routine and stick to it the gym is so busy u can never got on the machines or free weights you want other than standing around waiting for them to finish I have no choice but to swap ****ing me off.


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Bulking on cottage cheese. Haha


It's sort of a free meal I had hit all my macros by 8pm and mashed 5200cals I almost grabbed a apple pmsl.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> It's sort of a free meal I had hit all my macros by 8pm and mashed 5200cals I almost grabbed a apple pmsl.


Haha. Decided my cut will finish tonight so will be posting lots of delicious food in my journal in a month or so...


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. Decided my cut will finish tonight so will be posting lots of delicious food in my journal in a month or so...


Wowza finally finishing cutting exciting times!! Bet the befor and after pics will be drastic!! I am starting to look forward to my cut only because I plan on using a **** load of drugs to help me get to we're I want to be. Gona try either neuro pharma rip200 or spinx rip200. Hmmmm??


----------



## zak1990

Have you got a target weight your tryin to bulk up to


----------



## skipper1987

zak1990 said:


> Have you got a target weight your tryin to bulk up to


Yes mate 18stone don't really care about bf too much at min will deal with that later when I feel big enough to do my first proper cut. 17.10 stone now would say I am 20%+ plus bf at min.


----------



## skipper1987

CHEST DAY .

Trained with a work friend today so felt like going a bit heavier than normal having a spotter.

DECLINE BENCH.

60kg x12

80kg x12

100kg x12

120kg x8

130kg x7 pb with reps not weight!!

INCLINE DB BENCH.

65lbs EH X12

75lbs EH X12

80lbs EH X9

INCLINE SMITH MACHINE.

40kg wide grip x15

60kg wide grip x10

80kg wide grip x8

Same weight as above but narrow grip same sets and reps .

Close grip 60kg x20reps get the triceps warmed up.

EZ -BAR SKULL CRUSHERS.

10kg x15

20kg x15

30kg x15

Finished with cable pushdowns Dips and v-bar pushdowns think my working set was 70kg arms were in bits felt sick and slightly paranoid from the dodgy pre-workouts they starting selling on the counter at the gym!! Came home to sausage chips beans and eggs!!! Winner...


----------



## skipper1987

Woke up at 6am feeling like a old man very sore and stiff. Also had the oiliest skin ever like I had washed in the chip pan fryer.


----------



## zak1990

You'll deffo get to 18 in this cycle no doubt


----------



## skipper1987

zak1990 said:


> You'll deffo get to 18 in this cycle no doubt


Hope so il keep shovelling the food down it's getting wiser now the weather is cooling.


----------



## zak1990

That's it pal!


----------



## skipper1987

Rest day today and well needed feel slightly burned out work has been mega busy too home for lots of good food salmon my favourite 5000cals down so far happy times


----------



## skipper1987

This has nothing to do with my log but never mind enjoy!!! Squat porn!!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> This has nothing to do with my log but never mind enjoy!!! Squat porn!!
> View attachment 156879


Best post in this journal


----------



## sxbarnes

Until...

..


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Until...
> 
> ..


I can taste her ****!!! Yum yum!!!


----------



## skipper1987

Gyno gyno gyno tit!!!!

Right so had a small lump behind my right nipple for a while if chest is relaxed it quite puffy been taking aromasin @25mg ed and Nolva at 20mg ed also caber @0.5mg e3d and it settled down loads until I swapped over to wildcat deca and neuro pharma t400 within a day or two. The lump has doubled maybe the size of a large pea now and nipple is very puffy and pronounced! What can I do to stop this getting worse and hopefully make it smaller? Least I know that the gear is clearly dosed properly lol


----------



## skipper1987

skipper1987 said:


> Gyno gyno gyno tit!!!!
> 
> Right so had a small lump behind my right nipple for a while if chest is relaxed it quite puffy been taking aromasin @25mg ed and Nolva at 20mg ed also caber @0.5mg e3d and it settled down loads until I swapped over to wildcat deca and neuro pharma t400 within a day or two. The lump has doubled maybe the size of a large pea now and nipple is very puffy and pronounced! What can I do to stop this getting worse and hopefully make it smaller? Least I know that the gear is clearly dosed properly lol


Bumping this need some help


----------



## sxbarnes

I dunno more than the basics mate. Have a look at the stickys on here


----------



## Galaxy

skipper1987 said:


> Bumping this need some help


Me, I'd run letro before it becomes permanent....


----------



## skipper1987

Galaxy said:


> Me, I'd run letro before it becomes permanent....


Ok mate il give it a go how is best to run it dose? Duration and should if taper off and then go back to Nolva and aromasin?


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> I dunno more than the basics mate. Have a look at the stickys on here


Think I sorted it now mate gona try letro.


----------



## skipper1987

Food porn 

Gona chomp down on these bad boys after shoulders


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Me, I'd run letro before it becomes permanent....


This.

Just letro and nothing else.

Oh and I'm on 5k cals a day...... And an apple PMSL


----------



## Galaxy

skipper1987 said:


> Ok mate il give it a go how is best to run it dose? Duration and should if taper off and then go back to Nolva and aromasin?


A tab a day 2.5mg for 10-14 days should sort it.


----------



## skipper1987

Galaxy said:


> A tab a day 2.5mg for 10-14 days should sort it.


So no need to taper off after? Can I start back on Nolva and aromasin once I finish the letro?


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> This.
> 
> Just letro and nothing else.
> 
> Oh and I'm on 5k cals a day...... And an apple PMSL


Ok so letro on its own and once I have finished with that return to Nolva and aromasin?


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> Ok so letro on its own and once I have finished with that return to Nolva and aromasin?


Yes try it alone mate.

Should be able to come back to just the AI.

What's the cycle as we speak?


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> Yes try it alone mate.
> 
> Should be able to come back to just the AI.
> 
> What's the cycle as we speak?


400mg test 500mg deca was a lot higher with tren and npp but dropped them 2 weeks ago.


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> 400mg test 500mg deca was a lot higher with tren and npp but dropped them 2 weeks ago.


Sounds like prolactin rebound to me.

You would be fine running letro at 2.5mg EOD mate.


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like prolactin rebound to me.
> 
> You would be fine running letro at 2.5mg EOD mate.


Prolactin rebound even tho am running caber at 0.5mg 3xweek?


----------



## skipper1987

Shoulder and trapp sesh!!


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> Prolactin rebound even tho am running caber at 0.5mg 3xweek?


Didn't see the caber mate. But still, you've gone from tren, NPP and deca so there's a good chance it's prolactin gyno over estrogen gyno.

Do the letro


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> Didn't see the caber mate. But still, you've gone from tren, NPP and deca so there's a good chance it's prolactin gyno over estrogen gyno.
> 
> Do the letro


I suppose your right but did not think it would be as I ran aromasin from the start am was led to believe that if estrogen was kept in check prolactin should not be a issue? Maybe my aromasin was bunk?


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> I suppose your right but did not think it would be as I ran aromasin from the start am was led to believe that if estrogen was kept in check prolactin should not be a issue? Maybe my aromasin was bunk?


You're spot on mate. It shouldn't be - in theory. But you may have not dosed high enough, or bunk, or hormones are just being cùnts lol

What aromasin is it, Pharmacy? Slim chance that's bunk.


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> You're spot on mate. It shouldn't be - in theory. But you may have not dosed high enough, or bunk, or hormones are just being cùnts lol
> 
> What aromasin is it, Pharmacy? Slim chance that's bunk.


Il keep on the caber then just incase and il start the letro. The aromasin was pharma here is a pic


----------



## skipper1987

Shoulders and trapps with some forearm work!!

BB MILITARY PRESS SEATED.

40kg x12

60kg x12

70kg x7 no spotter so moved onto smith machine.

80kg x6

Then worked back down the weight drop setting man the lactic acid was ruthless buring like crazy I ended up with 10kg on the bar looking like I was pushing 100kg!!! Ha

DB SIDE LATERALS.

15lbs x20

20lbs x12

25lbs x12 slow and controlled none of this swinging crap.

SIDE LATERAL MACHINE.

57kg x3 sets 20!!! All for the burn baby!!

BEHIND NECK SHOULDER PRESS MACHINE.

20kg ES X20

30kg ES X12

40kg ES X0 oh the shame wen u can't even lift it!

DB SHRUGS.

50lbs EH X30

70lbs EH X20

90lbs EH X15

120lbs EH X12

BEHIND BACK BB SHRUGS

3sets x80kg

SHRUG BAR

80kg x20

X15

X10

BB FORARM CURLS

20kg x20

30kg x15

35kg x10

DB WRIST CURLS

20lbs x10

30lbs x10

35lbs x8

Veins were popping up nicely need to start training forarms more often.


----------



## sxbarnes

Think delts are your strongest body part mate. Good stats there:thumbup1:


----------



## zak1990

Good away there mate how's he weight have you hit your target yet (18)


----------



## zak1990

Good sesh*


----------



## cuggster

just read through every page and its great! great progress and updates! hope you reach your targets soon bro! :thumb: as they say in yorkshire 'Aye up me duck!' :001_tt2:


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Think delts are your strongest body part mate. Good stats there:thumbup1:


Thanks mate to be honest I feel weakest on delts I have a slight injury on my left shoulder makes side laterals painful so holds me back and feel I don't see much progression weight wise? BB Pressing seems to bother it the least so recently I have concentrated on that.


----------



## skipper1987

zak1990 said:


> Good away there mate how's he weight have you hit your target yet (18)


Cheers mate sorry to say no I have not hit 18stone yet 17.10 stone no weight gain in 4days even on 5000cals a day with the odd day hitting 6000cals been in cycle a while now blasting and cruising so maybe that's why gains have slowed? Tempted to throw some SB LABS OXYS IN THERE!!!


----------



## skipper1987

cuggster said:


> just read through every page and its great! great progress and updates! hope you reach your targets soon bro! :thumb: as they say in yorkshire 'Aye up me duck!' :001_tt2:


Haha eyup duck it's more Barnsley talk that but funny breed they are. Cheers mate glad you like the log il keep the regular updates and progression pics oh and the occasional big booty pic lol


----------



## zak1990

the gear up the food that helps me grow


----------



## skipper1987

The worst back shot ever asked my girlfriend to take some pics her response **** off you fat ignorant pig!! No sex for her tonight!! Haha. So had to take it myself.


----------



## zak1990

Pmsl at your post I meant I up the food up the gear if I start to platue am sure it's just slowed down


----------



## skipper1987

zak1990 said:


> Pmsl at your post I meant I up the food up the gear if I start to platue am sure it's just slowed down


Ha that bitch will learn!! Might bob round mi mams and get her to take some pmsl!!

I upped the food mainly the carbs protein could do with been higher hitting 300g ed just ordered some more 2kg tubs natty peanut butter so il add 100g daily that should make a difference. Don't fancy upping gear as I am struggling keeping my slight gyno under control as it is.


----------



## zak1990

Hahaha how do u have your peanut butter on toast or something I struggle to get the stuff down got a pot waiting to eat


----------



## skipper1987

zak1990 said:


> Hahaha how do u have your peanut butter on toast or something I struggle to get the stuff down got a pot waiting to eat


I cook with it wen ever I can 100g makes a beauty peanut satay with lots of chicken and chilli!! But mostly I put in in the blender with my whey and oats make sure you get the smooth tho or the lumps can make u gag!!

I get mine from amazon meridian 2kg for about £10 all natural no added palm oil or sugar.


----------



## skipper1987

370kg I believe after 2previous working sets of 300jkg x12 reps first time I leg pressed in many months 400kg next week.


----------



## sxbarnes

In a few weeks do paused ones with 2 sec down the bottom. Killer plus 200kg immediate dropset


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> In a few weeks do paused ones with 2 sec down the bottom. Killer plus 200kg immediate dropset


Will 100% give it a go not had chance to log my leg sesh today but it was a killer finished off on the hack squat machine working set was 140kg x12 then dropped down to 60kg x60reps could not walk after legs kept giving way you know that twitchy leg wobble women get after a good orgasm!! Haha.

Really into my negatives at moment don't always log them but there never far from my workouts!

Il leave you this amazing big ass to finish the night with!! The things I would do!!!!


----------



## skipper1987

Afternoon so food yesterday was not good slept at the hospital last night after my mum took a turn for the worse got back home at 10am this morning when my sister took over watch.

Right so il log legs was a dirty session lots of pain lovely!!

LEG PRESS MACHINE.

100kg x12

200kg x12

300kg x2sets of 12 I think?

350kg x8

370kg x7 I think video may say otherwise heads a shed!!

HACK SQUAT MACHINE.

60kg x12

80kg x15

100kg x20

140kg x12 rest pause at bottom.

Drop set 60kg x60reps safe to say legs were buckled after.

Did some walking lunges 20kg plate each hand form was ****!!

SEATED CALF RAISES

40kg x20

50kg x20

60kg x12

Did some toe pressing but can't remember weight as this amazing Chinese women who is really friendly came over to say hi not seen her in months as I no longer train in the mornings think she had missed me the little fitty!!! Jokes super out of my league!! Man can dream tho!!

10mins cardio smashed the heavy bag no gloves on knuckles all cut and bleeding but fuxk me it felt good to get some aggression behind them bangs!! Was gona head home but spotted the EZ-bar loaded up and who can resist some gun work?? Did some 21's walked home feeling very satisfied.


----------



## sxbarnes

Good sesh mate. Sorry to hear about your mum. Hope she recovers quick!


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Good sesh mate. Sorry to hear about your mum. Hope she recovers quick!


Cheers buddy. It's the big C terminal now but were all clinging onto a miracle at 52 it's no age either!


----------



## skipper1987

Will not be updating my log for a few days taking a few days out i will still be running the gear and eating like a horse tho!


----------



## skipper1987

Right guys so had a nearly a week off training it's killing me if am honest feel really small and flat missing that HOUSE BRICK FEEL!! Lol think I am gona go smash shoulders and arms tonight. Few progress pics


----------



## skipper1987

Good today has been

120g granola 1bannana

500ml full fat milk.

Meal 2 weight gainer shake 1250cals 50g protein.

Meal 3 150g chicken , 3rashes bacon,salad cottage cheese 50g wholemeal pasta.

Meal 4 chicken curry ,rice 2giant nan 2 samosas salad 50g whey.

Snack 4boiled eggs 1 banana 1 oat bar 500ml full fat milk.

2more meals to go and another weight gainer shake and my bedtime casein shake.


----------



## skipper1987

Finally after a week off I got back in the gym felt good to be back with my old friend IRON!!

SHOULDERS AND ARMS.

BB SMITH MACHINE MILITARY PRESS.

40kg x20

60kg x15

75kg x8

80kg for a hard bloody 2!!

UNI LATERAL PRESSING

Wanting to strengthen my pressing an a good friend told me this is a good exercise for this.

45lbs EH X3 sets of 12 last set was very hard to keep the opposite arm up while I lowered the other had a very painful pump after!

DB SIDE LATERAL SLOW AND CONTROLLED.

5kg x20

8kg x15

10kg x12

SIDE LATERAL MACHINE

60kg x12

BB REVERSE CURLS

16kg x12

20kg x12

27kg x12

BEHIND BACK FORARM CURLS.

30kg x20

30kg x15

30kg x10

REVERSE CABLE CURLS.

25kg x12

30kg x10

35kg x8

Felt pretty good after a week off crashed on the comfy settee at the gym and drank my vyomax maxi carbs drink 92g carbs 400cals. Them home for this bad boy!!



200g chicken nan bread salad and yoghurt sauce! Get in my belly.


----------



## sxbarnes

Good to see ya back in the gym mate!


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Good to see ya back in the gym mate!


Thanks mate I neeeded it big time was getting a right angry little hitler at home!! Did a 200rep push up sesh yesterday was a killer did them hands close wide and legs elevated!


----------



## zak1990

good stuff sometimes its good to have a break rest will do your body good keep it up budd!


----------



## skipper1987

zak1990 said:


> good stuff sometimes its good to have a break rest will do your body good keep it up budd!


Cheers mate I do feel well rested it from it and the hunger is bk I lift more than ever. Very sore today from gym always a good sign. Few more weeks bulking then time to cut nothing drastic I plan on slow and steady . Think il be using neuro pharma anavar and rip200 with t3? Need to plan more yet tho struggling to organise my workouts purely because I am limited with time with work and family commitments so if any1 could come up with a good workout for cutting knowing my stats and current condition I would be very happy.


----------



## skipper1987

Starting weight 17stone!! Today's weight 17.12 stone!! 18stone is round the corner mother fxkers!

BACK AND ARMS ATTACK

ISO HAMMER PULLDOWN MACHINE.

20kg ES X15

30kg ES X12

45kg ES X10

T-BAR ROW.

30kg x20

40kg x15

60kg x 8

Droplet 20kg x30

T-BAR ROW WIDE GRIP FOCUSING ON REAR DELTS.

30kg x20

40kg x20

30kg x12

SEATED CABLE ROW.

50kg x20

60kg x10

70kg x8

BB FRENCH PRESS.

25kg x3sets 15

1 ARM CABLE REVERSE TRICEPS CURLS.

16kg x15

20kg x12

22kg x12

CABLE ROPE EXTENSIONS.

20kg x20

30kg x20

40kg x 15

Messed about with some EZ bar curls and stuff waiting for my lift home arms were smashed to bits could not get my shaker to my gob!!


----------



## skipper1987

Bloody sore this morning like a old man walking round work. Food is going down so easy now the weather has cooled got a cracking dinner for work later 350g smoked Scottish mackerel and 6boiled eggs the perfect combo!! Until about 1 hour after you eat it!!!


----------



## BettySwallocks

Looking good man, sorry to here about your ma, although its good to see you still have the determination to keep on going as thats enough to throw people straight off the wagon, look at me in my OP on my journal, that was from falling off the wagon when I fount out about my mums own big C. So keep Iit up your doing good.

How you getting on with the gyno? Have you started letro yet? Hated the stuff, I think I only lasted three weeks when I gave it a go, was terrible.


----------



## skipper1987

BettySwallocks said:


> Looking good man, sorry to here about your ma, although its good to see you still have the determination to keep on going as thats enough to throw people straight off the wagon, look at me in my OP on my journal, that was from falling off the wagon when I fount out about my mums own big C. So keep Iit up your doing good.
> 
> How you getting on with the gyno? Have you started letro yet? Hated the stuff, I think I only lasted three weeks when I gave it a go, was terrible.


Cheers buddy she is in the hospice now I spend most my weekend with her and after work till late. My little boy keeps me going and the iron keeps me sane!! I can't afford to get back on the reckis il loose everything!! Sorry to hear about your mum is she still fighting it? If you need a chat pm me ur number pal I know how hard it is.


----------



## skipper1987

BettySwallocks said:


> Looking good man, sorry to here about your ma, although its good to see you still have the determination to keep on going as thats enough to throw people straight off the wagon, look at me in my OP on my journal, that was from falling off the wagon when I fount out about my mums own big C. So keep Iit up your doing good.
> 
> How you getting on with the gyno? Have you started letro yet? Hated the stuff, I think I only lasted three weeks when I gave it a go, was terrible.


Forgot to mention about gyno yes started the letro today but I think it's prolactin have my nipple a little squeeze and a very small amount of fluid came out so il carry on with the caber also.


----------



## skipper1987

Lucky man coming home and the missis has steak and her sexi black thong on!!!


----------



## skipper1987

Sorry for the lack of workout updates having to train a bit at home given the circumstances doing a lot of body weight exercises and improvising at work I am a welder so lots of heavy metal to throw about!! All been well il be in the gym this afternoon for chest,and delts and calfs.

Still running the gear currently

1ml test 400 2ml deca 5000 cals a day. Not looking too bad considering I have not trained all week.


----------



## skipper1987

Still here and still training hit and miss tho and diet had been poor sadly my mum passed away Saturday at 3:57pm. First time back in the gym yesterday went in for pure aggression purposes smashed a angry 130kg bench for 6reps then went on to abuse chest and arms some more can't remember weights head was ****ed!! Finished on heavy bag no gloves hands are very swollen and sore. Gona hit the gym later maybe shoulders and trapps


----------



## sxbarnes

Sorry to hear mate. You done your best for her. Smash that gym


----------



## Smokey13

Sorry to hear mate, all the best


----------



## zak1990

sorry for your loss mate


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Sorry to hear mate. You done your best for her. Smash that gym


Cheers mate that's the plan smash and smash it hard!!!



Smokey13 said:


> Sorry to hear mate, all the best


Thanks mate life is cruel but it's what drives us on to make the most of it!



zak1990 said:


> sorry for your loss mate


Cheers mate


----------



## skipper1987

Breakfast!! Back on track back and biceps later. 6egg omelette mushrooms red onion paprika and Cayenne pepper


----------



## TELBOR

Sorry to hear about your mum mate


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> Sorry to hear about your mum mate


Thanks mate dark times only comfort I take from it is the suffering is over for her now.


----------



## skipper1987

Just been given these nice little present well that's if there any good mind??


----------



## skipper1987

Dinner!!! River cobbler!!


----------



## skipper1987

Right guys I totally been lacking workout updates so hear goes.

CHEST-TRICEPS

DECLINE BB BENCH.

40kg x15

80kg x15

100kg x10

130kg x7

Straight into drop set worked back down the weight leaving just 60kg on the bar felt like 600kg!! Last set with 3second rests at bottom!!

DB FLAT BENCH FLYS.

60lbs EH X3sets 12.

BW DIPS

3x sets of 10

FLAT BB BENCH

60kg x12

80kg x12

80kkg plus 25lbs resistance band x8!! Going to start using these a lot more.

TRICEP EZ BAR CABLE PUSHDOWNS.

50kg x20

60kg x15

70kg x10

EZ-BAR SEATED FRENCH PRESS.

20kg x20

30kg x15

35kg x12

CLOSE GRIP PUSH UPS.

2 sets x20

20mins cardio on runner.

Maxi carbs drink post workout and steady walk home.


----------



## skipper1987

BACK AND BICEPS.

CHEST SUPPORTED T-BAR ROW.

20kg x20

60kg x12

70kg x10

80kg x7

ISO HAMMER PULLDOWN MACHINE.

30kg ES X12

40kg ES X10

45kg ES X8

SEATED SINGLE ARM HAMMER ROW.

25kg x15

50kg x15

75kg x12

85kg x6.

WIDE GRIP LATPULLDOWN.

56kg x12

77kg x8

81kg x8

91kg x8

Training partner wanted to try some new bicep exercises so went along with it.

SWIZZ-BAR CURLS.

Think the bar weighs 15kg

15kg x12

25kg x8

35kg x5

DB HAMMERS

30lbs EH X8

35lbs x2 sets of 8

1 arm cable curls can't remember weight but was a nice finisher pumped plenty of blood into the guns.

I have noticed when training biceps I am very shoulder dominant to the point I feel growth is lagging due to this!! I am doing alot of preacher work to try help this but even then I am still very shoulder dominant! Any ideas what I can do to correct this?


----------



## skipper1987

morning guns!!! Woke up today feeling loads more positive looking forward to legs and triceps later been speaking with a good friend and he have me a really good simple tip for reducing been shoulder dominant during bicep work so gona give that a try also.

Breakfast was 6egg omelette chestnut mushroom spring onion and paprika lovely!!! Pre workout shake was 1 banana 50g whey 50g red grapes and 50mg Unigen life science anavar!! Started them yesterday heard good things let's hope they live upto expectations and finally I will have found some decent var!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Sounds good mate. Are you going to the show in Leeds next Saturday?


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds good mate. Are you going to the show in Leeds next Saturday?


What show mate? Sorry lost contact with reality lately lol.


----------



## skipper1987

Smashing legs sesh!!

Had a wobble on walking home !!

LEG PRESS MACHINE.

100kg x20

240kg x12

340kg x12

360kg x12

FRONT BB SQUATS.

60kg x20

80kg x15

90kg x8

WALKING LUNGES WITH 20kg plates each hand.

3 sets x20metre.

STANDING CALF RAISES.

56kg x20

77kg x12

106kg x12

SEATED CALF RAISES.

25kg x20

65kg x12

Drop set worked down the weight knocking 10kg of each set awful nasty pump by the end!!

TRICEPS.

SEATED EZ-BAR FRECH PRESS.

20kg x15

30kg x12

35kg x8

OVERHEAD ROPE EXTENSIONS.

25kg x12

30kg x12

35kg x12

ROPE PUSHDOWNS.

Very strict on form with these always am like them as a finisher.

20kg x20

30kg x12

40kg x8

Legs and triceps demolished!

Moved onto some BB CURLS (not in the squat rack lol)

Really wanted to isolate the bicep as I have become very shoulder dominant so I really pushed the elbows back ignored the weight and really focused on form and the actual movement of the bicep was shocked just how much less weight I could handle!!

Post workout shake was vyomax maxi carbs orange flavour 2bcaa tabs and a pear. Then it will be home for fish pie later!


----------



## zak1990

Nice workout mate


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> What show mate? Sorry lost contact with reality lately lol.


Ukbff Leeds town hall next week 20th. There's a few of us from ukm going and competing


----------



## sxbarnes

Great legs sesh there mate! Impressed


----------



## skipper1987

zak1990 said:


> Nice workout mate


Cheers mate tbh I felt really weak lack of calorie and slip on diet is defo showing .



sxbarnes said:


> Ukbff Leeds town hall next week 20th. There's a few of us from ukm going and competing


Ok thanks for heads up I might pop in just so busy at moment just bought a house so funds are stupidly low! So who is competing any names I know?



sxbarnes said:


> Great legs sesh there mate! Impressed


Thanks mate as said above felt weak lack of cals and good diet are showing!! Need to get some more meat down me!


----------



## zak1990

I no what u mean pal maybe up the carbs just a thought I no your getting back in the swing of things the Leeds show sounds good for inspiration @sxbarnes just a shame it's a good distance from me in Nottingham


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Cheers mate tbh I felt really weak lack of calorie and slip on diet is defo showing .
> 
> Ok thanks for heads up I might pop in just so busy at moment just bought a house so funds are stupidly low! So who is competing any names I know?
> 
> Thanks mate as said above felt weak lack of cals and good diet are showing!! Need to get some more meat down me!


Bad Alan, liam. Me Sean and Goodfellow watching


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Bad Alan, liam. Me Sean and Goodfellow watching


Maybe cya there fella.


----------



## skipper1987

Morning ukm so I woke up this morning SORE!!! Putting my socks on was a task!!! But of food porn for you just been to my local butchers! Yum


----------



## skipper1987

Afternoon ukm back at work today after a week off arranging funeral etc. dragging my depressed ass out of bed was not easy. Gona hit the gym straight after work chest and biceps. Had some mega night sweats last night and not even on the tren?? Only new compound I added is anaVar??


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Afternoon ukm back at work today after a week off arranging funeral etc. dragging my depressed ass out of bed was not easy. Gona hit the gym straight after work chest and biceps. Had some mega night sweats last night and not even on the tren?? Only new compound I added is anaVar??


Won't be the var mate. You got 8 wks worth ?


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Won't be the var mate. You got 8 wks worth ?


I did not think it was maybe it's all the booze coming out of me? I got 6 weeks so far if these Unigen are any good il buy more if not il buy a tub of neuro pharma to finish with. Then il be coming off gear for a good while.


----------



## skipper1987

CHEST AND BICEPS.

Trained straight after work still in my mucky welding gear and not much fuel in the tank!

DECLINE BB BENCH

40kg x12

80kg x12

120kg x8

135kg x5!! Hurt my shoulder getting the bar off the rack had no spotter!! Fuxked the rest of my chest workout right up!!

INCLINE DB

60lbs EH X12

65lbs EH X12

80lbs EH X6 p1ssed off shoulder was really hurting so fecked it off and moved onto flat bb smith machine

FLAT BB SMITH MACHINE.

40kg x20

60kg x15

80kg x8

Smashed biceps to bits with bb curls,EZ-bar curls, DB hammers and bicep curls machine. Moderate weight but very high reps arms were mega pumped! Home for 3 big far pork steaks 250g rice and 100g kale with black pepper and butter!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea watch that shoulder mate. They are a pain for recovery. Good sesh despite though


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Yea watch that shoulder mate. They are a pain for recovery. Good sesh despite though


Will do going easy for a week or two got some naproxen to use too take the inflammation away.


----------



## skipper1987

R

Lunch!!!! Bit of sirloin!!!


----------



## skipper1987

Back and triceps.

CHEST SUPPORTED T-BAR ROW.

40kg x12

60kg x10

70kg x10

75kg x8

BB RACK PULLS.

Been neglecting any sort of deads recently not comfortable with my form needs work.

60kg x 20

80kg x15

100kg x12

120kg x8

Really need to start hitting these more often need to sort form out first as they did not feel comfortable.

V-BAR LATPULLDOWNS.

56kg x20

77kg x20

91kg x12

105kg x8 4sec holds at bottom ****ing evil nasty stuff!!

SEATED EZ-BAR FRENCH PRESS.

27kg x15

37kg x8

40kg x4

Finished with some cable pushdowns and 1arm cable pushdowns lost all concentration was too busy staring a giggly bum in yoga pants!!! Mmmm arms were fvcked tho too early for the var pumps 4days in but something was working its magic!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Back and triceps.
> 
> CHEST SUPPORTED T-BAR ROW.
> 
> 40kg x12
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 70kg x10
> 
> 75kg x8
> 
> BB RACK PULLS.
> 
> Been neglecting any sort of deads recently not comfortable with my form needs work.
> 
> 60kg x 20
> 
> 80kg x15
> 
> 100kg x12
> 
> 120kg x8
> 
> Really need to start hitting these more often need to sort form out first as they did not feel comfortable.
> 
> V-BAR LATPULLDOWNS.
> 
> 56kg x20
> 
> 77kg x20
> 
> 91kg x12
> 
> 105kg x8 4sec holds at bottom ****ing evil nasty stuff!!
> 
> SEATED EZ-BAR FRENCH PRESS.
> 
> 27kg x15
> 
> 37kg x8
> 
> 40kg x4
> 
> Finished with some cable pushdowns and 1arm cable pushdowns lost all concentration was too busy staring a giggly bum in yoga pants!!! Mmmm arms were fvcked tho too early for the var pumps 4days in but something was working its magic!


Yea you need some Rack pulls or deads in there somewhere. Not really a back workout without em. Mine need improving too.


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Yea you need some Rack pulls or deads in there somewhere. Not really a back workout without em. Mine need improving too.


It's one of them risky moves get it wrong and game over!! When I had a training partner I felt more comfortable as he was **** got on form etc.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> It's one of them risky moves get it wrong and game over!! When I had a training partner I felt more comfortable as he was **** got on form etc.


Yea I've been taking them easy. As soon as I start using lower back I stop


----------



## skipper1987

Got any vids u can post up of some done with good form?? YouTube or something?


----------



## sxbarnes

This is good


----------



## skipper1987

Wil be adding this to the final few weeks of my cycle


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> This is good


Thanks for that mate good tips


----------



## sxbarnes

@sean 162 is having really bad pip on this stuff


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> @sean 162 is having really bad pip on this stuff


Just used neuro pharma t400 and cr t400 zero pip the excel TNT450 carried bad pip. Only doing 1ml a week of D-HACKS so hope it's not too bad


----------



## skipper1987

Right ukm am back on track regular updates nasty training and buckets f food!! Laid my mum to rest on Friday funeral went well plenty of beer well RUM!!! So I feel I have some closure on the matter now stil hurts like hell but I can't let it destroy me anymore!! Scrubbed up pretty well on the day hope I did her proud!!

Forgot to log my shoulders and trapps session Thursday so here goes.

BB SMITH MACHINE.

40kg x15

60kg x10

70kg x8

80kg x6

BEHIND NECK SHOULDER PRESS MACHINE.

20kg ES X20

30kg ES X12

45kg ES X8

50kg ES X6 x4 forced reps slow negatives!

DB SIDE LATERALS

15lbs x20

20lbs x20

25lbs x15

BB UPRIGHT ROWS

25kg x20

35kg x12

40kg x8

WIDE GRIP ROWS FOCUSING ON REAR DELTS.

20kg x20 2sec squeeze at top.

30kg x20

40kg x12

45kg x8 2sec squeeze at top.

DB SHRUGS

65lbs EH X20

80lbs EH X15

100lbs EH X15

120lbs EH X20 with straps.

Wanted to do some farmers walks but training partner had to get off next week they wil be included.


----------



## skipper1987

Some late updates from Sunday sweaty leg sesh

Decided to go heavy then drop the weight and hit high reps! Today is Tuesday and am stil walking like i sh1t myself!

LEG PRESS.

150kg x12

200kg x8

300kg x8

350kg x8

385kg x7

High reps

300kg x15

250kg x20

220kg x30

150kg x30

Never have I felt burn like it!!

BB LUNGES

10kg x15m

20kg x15m

Could not manage another set!

PRONE LEG CURLS.

50kg x20

75kg x10

100kg x7

Standing calf raise machine.

50kg x20

77kg x15

106kg x12

SEATED CALF RAISE MACHINE.

25kg x20

35kg x12

55kg x12

Awful high reps felt so drained.

Moved onto some FORARM work nothing serious just aiming for the pump.


----------



## skipper1987

CHEST AND TRICEPS.

DECLINE BB BENCH

20kg x15

60kg x15

100kg x12

130kg x7

Shoulder still playing up slightly.

DB INCLIE BENCH.

60lbs EH X12

70lbs EH X12

80lbs EH X7 very wobbly shoulder giving me some grief!

ISO HAMMER CHEST PRESS.

30kg ES X15

35kg ES X12

40kg ES X8

45kg ES X6

EZ-BAR FRENCH PRESS

10kg x20

27kg x15

30kg x8

OVERHEAD ROPE EXTENSIONS.

20kg x12

30kg x8

35kg x8

BW DIPS X2sets 10

V-BAR CABLE PUSHDOWNS.

40kg x15

55kg x12

60kg x12 slow tight form. Trained later than usual finally got home for 10pm not ideal wen up at 6am for work the things we do for IRON!

Jabbed 1ml D-HACKS T400 in left pec no pip this morning slight pip in right glute from the WC Deca think it was down to bad technique tbf. 12 days in using the Unigen life science anavar at 50mg ed starting to feel harder more vascular and defo increased pump in the gym .


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Some late updates from Sunday sweaty leg sesh
> 
> Decided to go heavy then drop the weight and hit high reps! Today is Tuesday and am stil walking like i sh1t myself!
> 
> LEG PRESS.
> 
> 150kg x12
> 
> 200kg x8
> 
> 300kg x8
> 
> 350kg x8
> 
> 385kg x7
> 
> High reps
> 
> 300kg x15
> 
> 250kg x20
> 
> 220kg x30
> 
> 150kg x30
> 
> Never have I felt burn like it!!
> 
> BB LUNGES
> 
> 10kg x15m
> 
> 20kg x15m
> 
> Could not manage another set!
> 
> PRONE LEG CURLS.
> 
> 50kg x20
> 
> 75kg x10
> 
> 100kg x7
> 
> Standing calf raise machine.
> 
> 50kg x20
> 
> 77kg x15
> 
> 106kg x12
> 
> SEATED CALF RAISE MACHINE.
> 
> 25kg x20
> 
> 35kg x12
> 
> 55kg x12
> 
> Awful high reps felt so drained.
> 
> Moved onto some FORARM work nothing serious just aiming for the pump.


Yea 300x15 was what hit ya. Try to go heavier before and a tad lighter after. You can introduce paused reps or 30sec intervals between sets on the lighter stuff to make it more difficult


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> CHEST AND TRICEPS.
> 
> DECLINE BB BENCH
> 
> 20kg x15
> 
> 60kg x15
> 
> 100kg x12
> 
> 130kg x7
> 
> Shoulder still playing up slightly.
> 
> DB INCLIE BENCH.
> 
> 60lbs EH X12
> 
> 70lbs EH X12
> 
> 80lbs EH X7 very wobbly shoulder giving me some grief!
> 
> ISO HAMMER CHEST PRESS.
> 
> 30kg ES X15
> 
> 35kg ES X12
> 
> 40kg ES X8
> 
> 45kg ES X6
> 
> EZ-BAR FRENCH PRESS
> 
> 10kg x20
> 
> 27kg x15
> 
> 30kg x8
> 
> OVERHEAD ROPE EXTENSIONS.
> 
> 20kg x12
> 
> 30kg x8
> 
> 35kg x8
> 
> BW DIPS X2sets 10
> 
> V-BAR CABLE PUSHDOWNS.
> 
> 40kg x15
> 
> 55kg x12
> 
> 60kg x12 slow tight form. Trained later than usual finally got home for 10pm not ideal wen up at 6am for work the things we do for IRON!
> 
> Jabbed 1ml D-HACKS T400 in left pec no pip this morning slight pip in right glute from the WC Deca think it was down to bad technique tbf. 12 days in using the Unigen life science anavar at 50mg ed starting to feel harder more vascular and defo increased pump in the gym .


Reckon you can hit that iso press machine harder


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Reckon you can hit that iso press machine harder


Your pons Right mate was last exercise and. Felt fatigued gona hit it next week 2nd


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Yea 300x15 was what hit ya. Try to go heavier before and a tad lighter after. You can introduce paused reps or 30sec intervals between sets on the lighter stuff to make it more difficult


Sounds like a plan!! Wil try it next week with a spotter


----------



## skipper1987

Bad pip today and very swollen left pec!! Feel like I have flu also!! Had a cracking back session last night tho! Will log it later .


----------



## skipper1987

Has the best girlfriend ever just come home from work to find these beasts!!! 

Weight gainer protein bars!!!


----------



## skipper1987

Still feeling like crap and with the sounds of things it's due to the d-hacks t400!! Feel like I have bad flu? Any chance it could be test flu?


----------



## skipper1987

Blerrrr had the dreaded sickness bug dropped 11lbs p1ssed off so basically near to the end if cycle I am about 6lbs up!!!! Fuuuuuuuuuuuck!!

Jabbed 1ml D-HACK T400 hope I don't have pip like the last 1. First day back training after 5 days off hit shoulders and trapps.

Here goes.

BB SEATED MILITART PRESS.

20kg x12

40kg x10

60kg x8

70kg x7

AXEL PRESS MACHINE

20kg x8

40kg x8

60kg x7

SIDE LATERAL MACHINE.

33kg x15

50kg x15

57kg x10

CABLE SIDE LATERALS.

15lbs x20

20lbs x15

30lbs x12

BEHIND NECK SHOULDER PRESS MACHINE!

20kg x10

40kg x12

60kg x8 x2 sets.

SHRUG MACHINE.

50kg x20

90kg x15

100kg x15

SHRUG BAR.

50kg x12

60kg x12

80kg x12 slow and squeezed at top.

Home for some sirloin and new potatoes with blue cheese whacked on. Yum


----------



## skipper1987

Morning ukm yesterday was chest day trained shoulders day befor so front delts were feeling it!

BB DECLINE BENCH

40kg x15

60kg x15

100kg x8

120kg x7

Normally move upto 135kg but that was not going up today lol.

INCLINE BB BENCH.

20kg x12

60kg x12

80kg x8

90kg x6 2forced reps with spotter.

PEC DEC MACHINE.

50kg x12

66kg x12

77kg x12

BW DIPS

X 2 sets of 6

Slow and controlled.

TRICEPS.

OVERHEAD ROOE EXTENSIONS.

30kg x15

45kg x12

50kg x8

EZ-BAR SKULL CRUSHERS.

10kg x15

30kg x13

35kg x7

CABLE PUSHDOWNS

50kg x12

65kg x10

75kg x10

Finished with some revers bb curls to pump forarms 3sets of 25kg.


----------



## skipper1987

Little pic from last nights sesh ignore the come face!!


----------



## sxbarnes

The face of concentration


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> The face of concentration


My spotter is the worst camera man alive!! Ha


----------



## skipper1987

Food porn homade pulled pork massive pork shoulder joint cooked for 12 hours in slow cooker in balsamic vinegar Louisiana BBQ sauce paprika and 2 large red onions!! I would like to say they will be some left for work Monday!! But I would be lying to myself lol


----------



## skipper1987

Dirty Sunday leg seshion with forearm work.

LEG PRESS.

100kg x10

200kg x10

300kg x10

360kg x8

390kg x8 shaky reps but full rom.

400kg next week.

Dropped weight down to 200kg and went for gold 30 reps last 8 reps 3 second pauses at bottom!! Thanks @sxbarnes it's official your cvnt!!!

BB FRONT SQUATS!

40kg x15

60kg x10

100kg x9!!! Nearly threw up and only just managed last rep utter pain!!

SAFETY BAR SQUATS.

30kg x20

70kg x15

Too dizzy to squat any more!

PRONE LEG CURL MACHINE.

50kg x12

87kg x12

100kg x8

STANDING CALF RAISES.

55kg x20

77kg x12

106kg x12

SEATED CALF RAISES.

20kg x20

45kg x20

65kg x8

Smashed forearms after

Revers curls

Behind back bb curls

DB wrist curls

Pump was mega var doing it's job.

Managed to force some food down and a protein shake 2 hours after training!!


----------



## BettySwallocks

skipper1987 said:


> Dirty Sunday leg seshion with forearm work.
> 
> LEG PRESS.
> 
> 100kg x10
> 
> 200kg x10
> 
> 300kg x10
> 
> 360kg x8
> 
> 390kg x8 shaky reps but full rom.
> 
> 400kg next week.
> 
> Dropped weight down to 200kg and went for gold 30 reps last 8 reps 3 second pauses at bottom!! Thanks @sxbarnes it's official your cvnt!!!
> 
> BB FRONT SQUATS!
> 
> 40kg x15
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 100kg x9!!! Nearly threw up and only just managed last rep utter pain!!
> 
> SAFETY BAR SQUATS.
> 
> 30kg x20
> 
> 70kg x15
> 
> Too dizzy to squat any more!
> 
> PRONE LEG CURL MACHINE.
> 
> 50kg x12
> 
> 87kg x12
> 
> 100kg x8
> 
> STANDING CALF RAISES.
> 
> 55kg x20
> 
> 77kg x12
> 
> 106kg x12
> 
> SEATED CALF RAISES.
> 
> 20kg x20
> 
> 45kg x20
> 
> 65kg x8
> 
> Smashed forearms after
> 
> Revers curls
> 
> Behind back bb curls
> 
> DB wrist curls
> 
> Pump was mega var doing it's job.
> 
> Managed to force some food down and a protein shake 2 hours after training!!


Plenty of weight and volume pal! good going.

how tricks? what drugs you running at the moment? is PCT still on the horizon or have you given it up as a bad job?


----------



## skipper1987

BettySwallocks said:


> Plenty of weight and volume pal! good going.
> 
> how tricks? what drugs you running at the moment? is PCT still on the horizon or have you given it up as a bad job?


Yes I like plenty of volume any less than 8reps I feel like its pointless.

Pct in 5weeks defo!!

Drugs D-HACKS T400,Unigen life science anavar and WC DECA Dropping deca next week adding t3 and mast prop.


----------



## BettySwallocks

skipper1987 said:


> Yes I like plenty of volume any less than 8reps I feel like its pointless.
> 
> Pct in 5weeks defo!!
> 
> Drugs D-HACKS T400,Unigen life science anavar and WC DECA Dropping deca next week adding t3 and mast prop.


nice, been adding in a little bit of high-ish rep work myself, but I do love strength training the compounds.

How are you doing the PCT? you gunna be getting full bloods and everything done?


----------



## skipper1987

BettySwallocks said:


> nice, been adding in a little bit of high-ish rep work myself, but I do love strength training the compounds.
> 
> How are you doing the PCT? you gunna be getting full bloods and everything done?


Hcg, Nolva ,clomid Proviron, all the usual supps zma Wellman fertility tablets. Will do bloods after not sure how long to wait?


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Dirty Sunday leg seshion with forearm work.
> 
> LEG PRESS.
> 
> 100kg x10
> 
> 200kg x10
> 
> 300kg x10
> 
> 360kg x8
> 
> 390kg x8 shaky reps but full rom.
> 
> 400kg next week.
> 
> Dropped weight down to 200kg and went for gold 30 reps last 8 reps 3 second pauses at bottom!! Thanks @sxbarnes it's official your cvnt!!!
> 
> BB FRONT SQUATS!
> 
> 40kg x15
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 100kg x9!!! Nearly threw up and only just managed last rep utter pain!!
> 
> SAFETY BAR SQUATS.
> 
> 30kg x20
> 
> 70kg x15
> 
> Too dizzy to squat any more!
> 
> PRONE LEG CURL MACHINE.
> 
> 50kg x12
> 
> 87kg x12
> 
> 100kg x8
> 
> STANDING CALF RAISES.
> 
> 55kg x20
> 
> 77kg x12
> 
> 106kg x12
> 
> SEATED CALF RAISES.
> 
> 20kg x20
> 
> 45kg x20
> 
> 65kg x8
> 
> Smashed forearms after
> 
> Revers curls
> 
> Behind back bb curls
> 
> DB wrist curls
> 
> Pump was mega var doing it's job.
> 
> Managed to force some food down and a protein shake 2 hours after training!!


Thats one dirty leg session! Well done mate! 400kg next week! :thumbup1:


----------



## skipper1987

So legs are raped today lovely!! Chest and biceps later did a spit of carb cycling today worried am getting a bit too porky on the waistline during this epic bulk!! Think il stay off the carb till Thursday.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> So legs are raped today lovely!! Chest and biceps later did a spit of carb cycling today worried am getting a bit too porky on the waistline during this epic bulk!! Think il stay off the carb till Thursday.


Yea I gave just pro fats before training. Carbs as an intra then add carb heavy food for rest of day. Train about 11am so works quite well


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Yea I gave just pro fats before training. Carbs as an intra then add carb heavy food for rest of day. Train about 11am so works quite well


I did that last year my body works well with fats I don't really miss carbs when I cut ten out but there cheap and I always end up adding them back in!


----------



## skipper1987

PUSH DAY!!!

INCLINE BB BENCH!

40kg x12

60kg x8

80kg x8

105kg x5pb!!! Get in!!!

ISO HSMMER CHEST PRESS.

40kg x15

80kg x12

90kg x7

BW DIPS

3sets of 6

FLAT BENCH

40kg x20

80kg x8

100kg x8

Finished with biceps basically did every exercise known to man!! Lol home for 10oz sirloin chips and onion rings ha


----------



## skipper1987

Shocking back seshion yesterday pip in right pec was so bad I could only manage 80kg bent over bb rows x3sets of 20!! Deads same weight same reps.

BW PULL UPS. 3x5reps

DB ROWS

75lbs x15 x3 sets.

Triceps were not much better.

EZ-BAR SKULL CRUSHERS.

10kg x20

20kg x15

37kg x12

CLOSE GRIP PRESS.

30kg x20

40kg x12

60kg x12

70kg x8

Pathetic!! Not impressed worst pip ever!


----------



## sxbarnes

I had a sh1t day Tuesday. Was so ****ed off. Didn't even log it. Knuckle down mate there's always tomorrow


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> I had a sh1t day Tuesday. Was so ****ed off. Didn't even log it. Knuckle down mate there's always tomorrow


Shoulders Tomoz but I can barley put my hands above my head the pip is that bad my right pec feels like stone not muscle!!?

Why did u have a bad sesh?


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Shoulders Tomoz but I can barley put my hands above my head the pip is that bad my right pec feels like stone not muscle!!?
> 
> Why did u have a bad sesh?


Mixture of two heavy sessions over the weekend and not enough kip whilst working nights I reckon.


----------



## sxbarnes

Got some yohimbine for my stubborn bf. Will let ya know if its any good


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Mixture of two heavy sessions over the weekend and not enough kip whilst working nights I reckon.


Eeeeeww!!! Nasty nights are fowl fecks my body clock up big time!!


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Got some yohimbine for my stubborn bf. Will let ya know if its any good


Been looking at d-hacks so called fat burners a few have yohimbine and a few other stuff in one tablet might give them a go? What dose and duration you running it at?


----------



## skipper1987

So am thinking this pip from hell is maybe infection? It's warm to touch not getting any better nearly a week later I feel ok in myself no temperature but I have decided to start taking antibiotics just to be on the safe side.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Been looking at d-hacks so called fat burners a few have yohimbine and a few other stuff in one tablet might give them a go? What dose and duration you running it at?


Just having one a day atm. Definite decrease in size in stomach fat. Will probably have a little 2 week cut in 5-6 weeks maybe


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Just having one a day atm. Definite decrease in size in stomach fat. Will probably have a little 2 week cut in 5-6 weeks maybe


What mg is that? How long u been taking them? What are the sides like? Are u restricting cals while using them and extra cardio? Sorry for all questions but very interested in trying them.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> What mg is that? How long u been taking them? What are the sides like? Are u restricting cals while using them and extra cardio? Sorry for all questions but very interested in trying them.


Haha. No worries. As I said I'm just working out my tolerance to em ATM. See what it does. 2.5 mg ive got. Only a week.on em. No sides. Still bulking. No cardio.

Will do it all properly later...


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. No worries. As I said I'm just working out my tolerance to em ATM. See what it does. 2.5 mg ive got. Only a week.on em. No sides. Still bulking. No cardio.
> 
> Will do it all properly later...


Wow so reduced belly fat while bulking and no cardio!! Gona get some of them!! Do they make you warm?


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Wow so reduced belly fat while bulking and no cardio!! Gona get some of them!! Do they make you warm?


No mate. BTW I don't have carbs before lunchtime. Think that helps too. Give us another week coz it might be something else reducing the fat


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> No mate. BTW I don't have carbs before lunchtime. Think that helps too. Give us another week coz it might be something else reducing the fat


Ok keep us posted!

I managed 3days no carbs till tea time but there so dam tempting and full of cals when ur bulking there so easy!!!


----------



## skipper1987

Morning ukm been looking through some old pics very pleased with my progress think it's about 2 years difference?  befor

After


----------



## skipper1987

Let's add some watery MASS!!! Anadrol style lol 

Speaking of MASS WOWZA!!! Want this mass sat on my face!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

This journal has been very lacking in **** lately


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Morning ukm been looking through some old pics very pleased with my progress think it's about 2 years difference?
> View attachment 159727
> befor
> 
> After
> View attachment 159728


Deffo improvement mate. Starting to freak out


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> This journal has been very lacking in **** lately


It sure has!!! Went out for a 40th last night so am hanging today!! Place was full of c0ck hungry cougars lol all good fun tho!!


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Deffo improvement mate. Starting to freak out


Makes me feel sick looking at the skinny befor pics!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Girls love squatting!


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Girls love squatting!


Mmmmm she can squat on my face anyway!! So can this beauty!!


----------



## skipper1987

So got wasted Saturday night at a 40th spent yesterday in bed on the toilet been sick and ate about 200cals all day!! So the thought of going to the gym tonight and trying pb just sounded silly!!! BUT I SMASHED IT!!! Ha

BB INCLINE BENCH.

40kg x15

60kg x12

80kg x8

105kg x6

110kg x3 PB!!!! Woohoo.

ISO HAMMER PRESS.

20kg ES X12

45kg ES x12

55kg ES x8 2 forced reps.

DB FLAT BENCH

65lbs ES X15

75lbs ES X8

80lbs ES x8

83lbs ES x7

CLOSE GRIP INCLINE PRESS.

40kg x12

60kg x12

70kg x12

SKULL CRUSHERS EZ-BAR

20kg x12

27kg x12

37kg x8

BW DIPS

3x8

BB FRENCH PRESS

20kg x20

30kg x20

30kg x12

Nice pump going on felt strong started the D-HACKS ANADROL TODAY 50mg ed thought about maybe upping to 100mg ed but don't want appetite to drop.


----------



## sxbarnes

Always good to see a pb mate! Must've puked up all that alcohol. :beer:


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Always good to see a pb mate! Must've puked up all that alcohol. :beer:


Cheers mate maybe a bit of placebo with the anadrol I took it preworkout. Il never be drinking again!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Cheers mate maybe a bit of placebo with the anadrol I took it preworkout. Il never be drinking again!!!


Good stuff. Think I'm drinking about 10% of what I was doing last year. Dont miss it


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Good stuff. Think I'm drinking about 10% of what I was doing last year. Dont miss it


Was u a big drinker? I used to be and bad on the weekend chemicals also!! Lol 4 years since a mad one!


----------



## skipper1987

So pinned 1ml D-hacks t400 in right glute last night slight pain today but nothing compared to the last 4 jabs in pecs!!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Was u a big drinker? I used to be and bad on the weekend chemicals also!! Lol 4 years since a mad one!


yea and the rest. as I said , don't miss it.


----------



## skipper1987

Leg shot always look terrible on camera


----------



## skipper1987

Maybe this is why il never be low bf!! 2 pork chops 1 lamb chop massive sweet potatoes sour cream and corn on the cob!!


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> yea and the rest. as I said , don't miss it.


Good on ya fella best way.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Leg shot always look terrible on camera
> View attachment 159977


yea mine look a bit like that. been a bit better since my cut though


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> yea mine look a bit like that. been a bit better since my cut though


Just size and no definition I bet once I trim down they will look half decent.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Just size and no definition I bet once I trim down they will look half decent.


yea it's difficult mate. glute ham raises help with hams and ****. think you can only get lines on the quads with low bf. my veins appear but no cuts


----------



## sxbarnes

that stuff that seems to be helping with my stubborn bf is called forskolin! http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00MH0SIVO/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_385721_37038051_TE_3p_dp_1


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> that stuff that seems to be helping with my stubborn bf is called forskolin! http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00MH0SIVO/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_385721_37038051_TE_3p_dp_1


Thought you was using that yohimbine stuff?

The stuff you linked says it decreases appetite.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Thought you was using that yohimbine stuff?
> 
> The stuff you linked says it decreases appetite.


yea was using both. the yohimhine should only be used around fasted cardio, which I'm not really doing. but i can use the forolskin stuff most days.


----------



## skipper1987

Day 3 on D-HACKS ANADROL @50mg ed had 2 rest days since Monday due to work ant wait to get back lifting Thursday how long does anadrol normally take to get going?? Is 50mg ed enough for a big lad or should I up dose to 100mg?


----------



## skipper1987

Having some alone time with mr shrug bar!!!


----------



## skipper1987

So yesterday decided to do 100mg D-HACKS AMADROL PRE WORKOUT and the new Arnold series pre workout drink not a good mix felt off my tits pressure headache and funny feeling in my chest!!

BW PULL UPS

3 sets of 7

BB BENT OVER ROW

20kg x12

60kg x12

80kg x12

100kg x8

ISO LATERAL PULLDOWN MACHINE

40kg ES X20

60kg ES x12

70kg ES x7 pb!!

NAUTILUS NITRO PULLOVER MACHINE

57kg x12

64kg x12

77kg x12

81kg x7

WIDE GRIP T-BAR ROW focusing on rear delts

20kg x15

30kg x15

40kg x12

50kg x8

BICEPS

BB CURLS

30kg x3sets of 8

SEATED ALTERNATE DB CURLS

35lbs EH X8 x3 sets

DB PREACHER CURLS

35lbs EH X7 x3 sets

Sweating buckets did not feel great came home and just looking at food made me feel ill!! Managed a weight gainer shake befor bed and some cottage cheese!! Felt like I was on tren slept about 4 hours and up for work at 6am


----------



## skipper1987

Day 6 with the D-HACKS OXYS Aggression on the up not noticed much else the tablets are very soft and crumble easily once there in your gob as I found out when I left my drink downstairs was like a paste in the end!!


----------



## skipper1987

LEGS TODAY

100mg Oxys preworkout nice!! Will update when I get home


----------



## skipper1987

Sunday legs was a good en!!

LEG PRESS

100kg x12

200kg x12

300kg x12

350kg x6

400kg x9 PB!!!! Legs were shaking training partner was well impressed!!

LEG EXTENSIONS.

55kg x20

77kg x20

100kg x12

SAFETY SQUATS.

30kg x12

80kg x12

110kg x8 nice and deep!!

STANDING CALF RAISES

56kg x12

81kg x12

112kg x12

SEATED CALF RAISES

40kg x12

60kg x12

70kg x12

PRONE LEG CURL MACHINE!

65kg x12

87kg x10

112kg x8

Finished with some FORARM work did not manage much felt sick and dizzy training partner said I look pale like a crack head!

Back to the new house knocking walls down filling skips oh the joys! Our lasses mother cooked a massive beef dinner when I finished ate my body weight in beef!!


----------



## BettySwallocks

Stick a pic up of what the leg press at your gym looks like pal, that seems crazy weight to be shifting.


----------



## BettySwallocks

also what's a safety squat?


----------



## skipper1987

BettySwallocks said:


> Stick a pic up of what the leg press at your gym looks like pal, that seems crazy weight to be shifting.


They is a video up mate few pages back it's a big German beast!! I call her hitler!!


----------



## skipper1987

BettySwallocks said:


> also what's a safety squat?


Its a safety bar il take a pic next time in at the gym.


----------



## skipper1987

BettySwallocks said:


> Stick a pic up of what the leg press at your gym looks like pal, that seems crazy weight to be shifting.







Think this was a 380-390 can't remember?


----------



## BettySwallocks

Fvcking beast mode mate


----------



## skipper1987

BettySwallocks said:


> Fvcking beast mode mate


Ha cheers buddy I want a 430kg befor I pct!!!


----------



## skipper1987

Evening ukm been lacking updates so busy with the house move etc

Day 9 on the hacks Oxys aggression is up no pumps yet @100mg ed!!

CHEST-TRICEPS

INCLINE BB BENCH

40kg x12

60kg x12

80kg x6

100kg x4 no spotter p1ssed off managed 110kg x7 last week with spotter!

ISO HAMMER PRESS

40kg x12

50kg x8

60kg x8

80kgx7

FLY MACHINE

56kg x12

61kg x12

77kg x8

BW DIPS

3sets x7

FLAT BENCH SMITH MACHINE.

60kg x12

70kg x12

80kg x8

Finished with skull crushers,

Rope extension, cable pushdowns.

3more weeks left of this blast befor I come off dreading it lost count of how long I have been on now!


----------



## skipper1987

Who has tried some of this!! Can't get enough!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Who has tried some of this!! Can't get enough!
> View attachment 160476


pro fats only for me in the morning. that stuff looks complicated


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> pro fats only for me in the morning. that stuff looks complicated


I eat it at work so not for breakfast.

How's the squat coming on broke any new numbers yet?


----------



## skipper1987

Right sorry for lack of updates been mega busy with the house move got 2 weeks till I move in and kitchen still looks like this!! 

Sh1t the bed it's a major headache!!

I have still been hitting the gym even broken a few pb!! Food has been hit and miss as I spend all day at work then all night at the new house with no cooking facilities so been relying in protein shakes and mass gainers.

Off to the gym now for a chest and triceps sesh just banged 150mg Oxys down me if I don't get a pump today there going in the bin my 2tubs of neuro pharma Oxys come Monday fuxk it!!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> I eat it at work so not for breakfast.
> 
> How's the squat coming on broke any new numbers yet?


Squats are going down the pan atm. Been doing some heavy ham work and training them twice a week. In theory they should go hand in hand but can't get the good numbers I once did.

Gonna try light at 130kg x 10 or so and progress from there...


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Right sorry for lack of updates been mega busy with the house move got 2 weeks till I move in and kitchen still looks like this!!
> View attachment 160652
> View attachment 160653
> 
> 
> Sh1t the bed it's a major headache!!


Sod that mate! Best of luck!


----------



## skipper1987

150mg Oxys seem to be the good dose lol first pump in nearly 2 weeks!!

CHEST

INCLINE BB BENCH

40kg x12

60kg x12

80kg x6

100kg x7

110kg x4 pb!!!

ISO HAMMER CHEST PRESS.

40kg ES x12

55kg ES x12

65kg ES x7 and 2 forced reps pb!!! Get in!!!

BW DIPS 2 sets of 12

Dips plus 10kg plate x7

FLAT BB BENCH

60kg x12

80kg x12

100kg x8

Finished with lots of bicep and FORARM work to the point of utter pain!! Arms liked like road maps and for a fatty that's a lot!! Was on the way out when the local gym fitty walked in keep getting nice smiles and giggles from her so decided to do some heavy shrugs she seemed to like the grunts!! Think she was imagining me smashing her gash!! Hahahah


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Squats are going down the pan atm. Been doing some heavy ham work and training them twice a week. In theory they should go hand in hand but can't get the good numbers I once did.
> 
> Gonna try light at 130kg x 10 or so and progress from there...


You will get it back fella can't be a beast all the time!! I have sacked the squatting off for a while and concentrating on heavy leg pressing.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> You will get it back fella can't be a beast all the time!! I have sacked the squatting off for a while and concentrating on heavy leg pressing.


Yea, best to rotate the heavy lifts. Try 100kg hacks , 20 reps, 18,16,14 and 12. It will kill ya! :thumbup1:


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, best to rotate the heavy lifts. Try 100kg hacks , 20 reps, 18,16,14 and 12. It will kill ya! :thumbup1:


We used to have a awesome hack squat machine in outer gym and then the owner suddenly replaced it for a bag of sh1te last one was plate loaded this 1 now is not its rubbish hardly ever use it now!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> We used to have a awesome hack squat machine in outer gym and then the owner suddenly replaced it for a bag of sh1te last one was plate loaded this 1 now is not its rubbish hardly ever use it now!


yea mine are plated loaded. nice !


----------



## skipper1987




----------



## skipper1987

Any1 know what this is called I think it's an axel press use it for shoulder pressing? With no plates on I think it weighs about 30kg??


----------



## sxbarnes

looks like a hack squat or a ohp


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> looks like a hack squat or a ohp


No it's not a hack i use it as a ohp its a great movement really hits the shoulders!


----------



## Pictor

Looks like a standing calve press to me


----------



## Pictor




----------



## skipper1987

Big Ste said:


> View attachment 160776


It's very similar but bigger base plate for your feet and we have a standing calf raise machine at other end of the gym a good friend of mine and ameture strongman said it's a axel press? I love it for shoulders hits them real good!


----------



## skipper1987

Just saying!!!
View attachment 160815


----------



## skipper1987

BACK AND BICEPS LATER 150mg neuro pharma Oxys pre workout let's see how they compare to the D-hacks ones that I ran up until Sunday. Thanks Royal Mail for my goodies
View attachment 160850


Been doing bent over bb row as my main back exercise but since starting it been getting lower back pain you guys got any ideas what to replace it with? Started back in the neuro pharma t400 again the pip and test flu from the D-hacks t400 had to go!! Just jabbed 2ml in left glute


----------



## skipper1987

Evening ukm sorry for lack of updates still mega busy with new house and fitting new kitchen plastering ever room in the house etc! Still jabbing still been a beast in the gym even hit a pb!! Had a mega leg sesh Monday leg press 400kg x12 reps!! PB!!!

Chest last night was also cracking aggression is super high from the Oxys since ditching the D-HACKS OXYS and switching to NEURO pharma Oxys I can see a big difference in the same dose back pumps are killing me at work and feel constantly pumped!!

Switching my chest routine up next week been stuck on same weight on BB INCLINE BENCH SO swapping to DB INCLINE.

Condition wise am feeling good. Dropped the DECA a few weeks back so dropped some water but old niggling shoulder pain is back!!

So the big move into the new house is Sunday bit worried seen as tho most the rooms still look like this!! R
View attachment 161056
View attachment 161057


----------



## TELBOR

Interesting stuff on the gear front. NP is good stuff, Dhacks was too but since oils it's getting mixed reviews!!

House will look great mate


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> Interesting stuff on the gear front. NP is good stuff, Dhacks was too but since oils it's getting mixed reviews!!
> 
> House will look great mate


I think the D-hacks were very underdosed am hoping maybe a error on rates and not deliberate I used the t400 strong as hell so can't see why they would cut corners on a cheap compound like anadrol?? Either way am sticking with np!!

Cheers buddy am sure the house will look amazing when it's done will post up pics wen complete.

Shoulders tonight can't wait loving hitting them hard at moment.

Sat at work at moment choking down on homade salmon fish cakes with ginger and sweet potatoe roasts!! Mmmm


----------



## skipper1987

Finally moved into the new house was utter chaos still looks like a building site!! Got settled and ready to chill first night out little lad to bed hour later mad dash to A+E All the dust had given him a massive asthma attack luckily he was ok but at not even 3 years old gave us all a big scare!

Yesterday was my first day back training did back and triceps awesome session felt strong as a ox!! Neuro pharma OXYS are your daddy!! The shin splits and back pumps are killing me!!


----------



## skipper1987

View attachment 161467


----------



## skipper1987

Right guys am back and not dead or run over and left cabbaged in a vegetated state thinks for asking tho u set of [email protected]!!

Still busy with the new house its non stop with full time job my little boy and full weekends spent doing the house up its looking awesome now tho!!

Big news I got the missis pregnant even tho I have been on a heavy cycle for longer than I can remember!! Mega happy about even if the timing is not the best!!

Just finished the NEURO pharma OXYS was very impressed with them only downfall is I go so strong I ****ed my back up have constant pain in my lower back that travels down my left leg hoping it's not a disk??? Any ideas people? I have stopped heavy leg pressing as I think that's what's caused it I can however still squat with no pain at all which I find very strange??


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Right guys am back and not dead or run over and left cabbaged in a vegetated state thinks for asking tho u set of [email protected]!!
> 
> Still busy with the new house its non stop with full time job my little boy and full weekends spent doing the house up its looking awesome now tho!!
> 
> Big news I got the missis pregnant even tho I have been on a heavy cycle for longer than I can remember!! Mega happy about even if the timing is not the best!!
> 
> Just finished the NEURO pharma OXYS was very impressed with them only downfall is I go so strong I ****ed my back up have constant pain in my lower back that travels down my left leg hoping it's not a disk??? Any ideas people? I have stopped heavy leg pressing as I think that's what's caused it I can however still squat with no pain at all which I find very strange??


Congrats Matey. Will need to know what gear you used to get her up the duff! Youre gonna be even busier now...

Injury doesnt sound nice mate. No ideas myself keep that lower back in check


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Congrats Matey. Will need to know what gear you used to get her up the duff! Youre gonna be even busier now...
> 
> Injury doesnt sound nice mate. No ideas myself keep that lower back in check


Cheers mate just a bit worried as to any health issues using gear and getting some1 pregnant may have? If any? I heard one guy say it can harm the baby but looked online for hours and found nothing only times it can effect the baby is if the women herself is using gear??

As for why gear I was using when I got her pregnant I think I was using D-hacks I had dropped the WC DECA a good month befor she fell on not 100% sure tho?

Never had back issues befor and totally p1ssed off with it now am praying it's just a nerve but deep down I think it's more serous? Gonna go see the GP next week.

Did get a bit bloated from the Oxys but not as much as some people make out!! Ignore the Tarzan chest hair it's winter no point putting myself through the pain of waxing! Ha
View attachment 162170
View attachment 162171
View attachment 162172


Arms and delts have come on well last few weeks shoulders pretty much stayed the same since dropping the Deca they have been sore so layed off the heavy pressing.


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Cheers mate just a bit worried as to any health issues using gear and getting some1 pregnant may have? If any? I heard one guy say it can harm the baby but looked online for hours and found nothing only times it can effect the baby is if the women herself is using gear??
> 
> As for why gear I was using when I got her pregnant I think I was using D-hacks I had dropped the WC DECA a good month befor she fell on not 100% sure tho?
> 
> Never had back issues befor and totally p1ssed off with it now am praying it's just a nerve but deep down I think it's more serous? Gonna go see the GP next week.
> 
> Did get a bit bloated from the Oxys but not as much as some people make out!! Ignore the Tarzan chest hair it's winter no point putting myself through the pain of waxing! Ha
> View attachment 162170
> View attachment 162171
> View attachment 162172
> 
> 
> Arms and delts have come on well last few weeks shoulders pretty much stayed the same since dropping the Deca they have been sore so layed off the heavy pressing.


Theres been a few on here who have got girls preggers whilst on mate. Don't thinkn theres ever been a problem.

Yea, getting a good shape to ya. Delts and arms as you say... coming on. Having another bash at getting rid of my stomach atm. They say Rome wasn't built in a day... Haha


----------



## skipper1987

So this is getting destroyed tonight it's cool am bulking!!
View attachment 162406


Trained legs yesterday first time in 2 weeks lower back is still very painful mainly on the left side and pain traveling down my left leg squats cause me no pain which I find very strange? But leg pressing hurts like hell.

FRONT SQUATS.

40kg x15

60kg x15

80kg x12

100kg x10

Dropset 60kg x20 reps

HACK SQUAT.

60kg x12

80kg x12

100kg x12 2sec pauses at bottom of each rep.

120kg x8

LEG EXTENSIONS.

65kg x15

70kg x15

75kg x15

80kg x15

SEATED CALF RAISE MACHINE

20kg x20

40kg x20

60kg x15

STANDING CALF RAISE MACHINE.

70kg x12

88kg x12

96kg x12

106kg x8

No issues with back after walked home and actually felt like my back was less painful?

Decided to take 6mg diazepam befor bed in a hole it would relax my back muscles it worked slept well and woke up with no ball pain until dinner time at work when the twinge returned.

Just got back from training back and biceps will update tomorrow busy prepping and eating food at moment.

Saw this other day made me chuckle!!
View attachment 162407


----------



## skipper1987

BACK AND BICEPS

can't remember all the workout followed my new training partners lead was high volume 6 sets for each exercise first 3 sets of each beginning with 15 reps was evil had a awesome pump since dropping the deca joints are sore so il be sticking with this moderate weight high reps for now until I next cycle with deca at least.

Gonna go train shoulders and calfs now wil update later.


----------



## skipper1987

Best sesh in ages not heavy just lots of volume won't write down weights lifted as I am not chasing them big numbers now.

DB SIDE LATERALS

6 sets first 3 sets 15 reps.

EZ-BAR UPRIGHT ROWS.

6 sets high reps.

DB SHOULDER PRESS

6 sets worked upto 30kg Dumbbells slow and controlled.

REAR DELT FLYS

6 sets each rep squeezed for 3 seconds high reps was agonising towards the end!

DB FRONT RAISES.

6 sets high reps.

SMITH MACHINE BB SHRUGS

6 sets high reps worked uoto working set of 110kg x 15 reps.

Felt good to not have that dull pain when I go heavy in left shoulder.

Food all day has been clean and high in protein sadly went wrong at 10pm postwar lout meal looked like this!! @tekkers eat your heart out!!

View attachment 162534


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> Best sesh in ages not heavy just lots of volume won't write down weights lifted as I am not chasing them big numbers now.
> 
> DB SIDE LATERALS
> 
> 6 sets first 3 sets 15 reps.
> 
> EZ-BAR UPRIGHT ROWS.
> 
> 6 sets high reps.
> 
> DB SHOULDER PRESS
> 
> 6 sets worked upto 30kg Dumbbells slow and controlled.
> 
> REAR DELT FLYS
> 
> 6 sets each rep squeezed for 3 seconds high reps was agonising towards the end!
> 
> DB FRONT RAISES.
> 
> 6 sets high reps.
> 
> SMITH MACHINE BB SHRUGS
> 
> 6 sets high reps worked uoto working set of 110kg x 15 reps.
> 
> Felt good to not have that dull pain when I go heavy in left shoulder.
> 
> Food all day has been clean and high in protein sadly went wrong at 10pm postwar lout meal looked like this!! @tekkers eat your heart out!!
> 
> View attachment 162534


Very Nice mate hard gritty volume mate tear those muscles chase that pump !


----------



## TELBOR

Congrats on the baby mate 

Lol at some of this bulking food!!


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> Congrats on the baby mate
> 
> Lol at some of this bulking food!!


Cheers mate was a surprise since I was using so much gear!! If it comes out black I know it's not mine!! Lol

Haha yep happy bulking food! This was the day befor!
View attachment 162585


----------



## infernal0988

Happy sleepless Nights Mate  Might as well be on tren when the baby comes perfect Opportunity , Cant sleep then anyway


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> Cheers mate was a surprise since I was using so much gear!! If it comes out black I know it's not mine!! Lol
> 
> Haha yep happy bulking food! This was the day befor!
> View attachment 162585


Fat cùnt


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> Fat cùnt


U made me cry!! But spurred me on to try cut! Lol

So after Xmas am thinking this?

6-8week cut

1-6 if I can handle sides 250mg d-hacks dnp?

1-8 250mg test e per week.

1-8 tbol 100mg ed

Uni pharma t3 50mcg ed?

Low low low carbs

High fats and protein?

Hit cardio x 2 a week

Moderate weight lifting seshions?

Bulking I can do cutting I am lost? Does this look ok or total rubbish? Cheers


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> U made me cry!! But spurred me on to try cut! Lol
> 
> So after Xmas am thinking this?
> 
> 6-8week cut
> 
> 1-6 if I can handle sides 250mg d-hacks dnp?
> 
> 1-8 250mg test e per week.
> 
> 1-8 tbol 100mg ed
> 
> Uni pharma t3 50mcg ed?
> 
> Low low low carbs
> 
> High fats and protein?
> 
> Hit cardio x 2 a week
> 
> Moderate weight lifting seshions?
> 
> Bulking I can do cutting I am lost? Does this look ok or total rubbish? Cheers


Lol

Can't really see why you would need DNP mate, hit the sessions as planned, keep diet on track and it'll fall off 

Just 1-8 weeks of test, T3 and clen would do I think.

Carbs for the day post workout to restore glycogen and aim for high protein, moderate fats.


----------



## sxbarnes

am currently losing fat on 3000 cals of pro/fats. only carbs are intra and post workout.

cardio 6 times a week, even if it is power walking round the block.

fat and weight is falling off. one carb up day a week...


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> Can't really see why you would need DNP mate, hit the sessions as planned, keep diet on track and it'll fall off
> 
> Just 1-8 weeks of test, T3 and clen would do I think.
> 
> Carbs for the day post workout to restore glycogen and aim for high protein, moderate fats.


Because I have some very stubborn belly fat and live handles seem to store all my fat round my kidneys!! Cut befor ended up looking like I had never lifted but still had the stubborn fat!

Oh and I want fast results.


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> am currently losing fat on 3000 cals of pro/fats. only carbs are intra and post workout.
> 
> cardio 6 times a week, even if it is power walking round the block.
> 
> fat and weight is falling off. one carb up day a week...


Jesus mate looking different in your Avi!! Massive change your looking leaner but bigger! Well done!! U still natty scum?


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Jesus mate looking different in your Avi!! Massive change your looking leaner but bigger! Well done!! U still natty scum?


yea. natty now! haha

its a mirage mate its quite weird. am smaller but look much better

I'm still trying to find the right figures for me and ate 670g carbs last Sunday and didn't put on a lb! trying 1000 tomorrow if I can eat it. haha. think I've finally got my stubborn bodyfat disecting over my abs.

reckon dnp for you would be overkill for you. go clen/t3 or dhacks ultraburn...


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> yea. natty now! haha
> 
> its a mirage mate its quite weird. am smaller but look much better
> 
> I'm still trying to find the right figures for me and ate 670g carbs last Sunday and didn't put on a lb! trying 1000 tomorrow if I can eat it. haha. think I've finally got my stubborn bodyfat disecting over my abs.
> 
> reckon dnp for you would be overkill for you. go clen/t3 or dhacks ultraburn...


Natty now? Ha

Mmmm all them carbs!!

I can't stand clen and don't rate it for fat loss I do love t3 tho gives me a high happy feeling! I am still slightly undecided about dnp ?

I bet your abbs are visable long befor mine!


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> Because I have some very stubborn belly fat and live handles seem to store all my fat round my kidneys!! Cut befor ended up looking like I had never lifted but still had the stubborn fat!
> 
> Oh and I want fast results.


Liposuction then lol

Do it over a longer period and use tren Pmsl


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> Liposuction then lol
> 
> Do it over a longer period and use tren Pmsl


If I had the brass I would have the suction and the fat injected in my c0ck lol.

The tren is a good idea knocks my appetite straight away. Have u used equipoise befor if so what lab and would you recommend it?


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> If I had the brass I would have the suction and the fat injected in my c0ck lol.
> 
> The tren is a good idea knocks my appetite straight away. Have u used equipoise befor if so what lab and would you recommend it?


Pmsl. Nobody likes a 90% fat penis mate 

I'm using it for the first time as we speak, Apollo at 500mg EW.


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Nobody likes a 90% fat penis mate
> 
> I'm using it for the first time as we speak, Apollo at 500mg EW.


All girth and no length!! What's ur lass been saying about me again? Lol

What do u think of the EQ or is it too early?


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> All girth and no length!! What's ur lass been saying about me again? Lol
> 
> What do u think of the EQ or is it too early?


Said you're a cúnt lol

Too early I guess, 8 weeks with it. 8 weeks to go so we shall see


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> Said you're a cúnt lol
> 
> Too early I guess, 8 weeks with it. 8 weeks to go so we shall see


8 weeks are u not feeling anything?


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> 8 weeks are u not feeling anything?


EQ is a slow and steady one, 16 weeks is the norm and most cycles are ran at least 10 weeks.

Feeling wise hard to single it out given other bits in the cycle lol


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> EQ is a slow and steady one, 16 weeks is the norm and most cycles are ran at least 10 weeks.
> 
> Feeling wise hard to single it out given other bits in the cycle lol


Ok cheers mate well I just orders 3 vials won't be using it for a while tho. Just picked up some wildcat trenrip300 looks evil!! Have u used it?


----------



## skipper1987

@Clubber Lang am I right thinking you used the wildcat trenrip300? Is it any good?


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> Ok cheers mate well I just orders 3 vials won't be using it for a while tho. Just picked up some wildcat trenrip300 looks evil!! Have u used it?


3 vials lol Junkie!!

I haven't mate, Wildcat is always good. Just gives me pip, seems most gear does for me now lol


----------



## skipper1987

Last night smashed chest to prices 6 sets of each excercise first 3 sets of each 15reps lots of dirty volume!! Pumps were agonising.

INCLINE HAMMER PRESS.

40kg x15

60kg x15

80kg x15

90kg x12

100kg x10

Decline chest press.

50kg x15

60kg x15

80kg x15

90kg x12

100kg x10

SMITH MACHINE FLAT BENCH

60kg x15

70kg x15

80kg x15

100kg x10

100kg x6

Dropped weight down to 50kg x27 painful nasty dirty reps!! Blerrrrr!!!

Finished with cable flys 6sets x12

Pec dec machine

6 sets x15

Moved onto triceps nowt heavy just slow and controlled

Final was BW dips 3sets x15

Training partner looked pale and he is mixed race lol!!!

Home for Spanish chicken sweet potatoe!

Final meal was 2 scoops chic serious mass and 500g clotted cream ice cream whizzed up in the blender mmmmmm pure heaven!


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> 3 vials lol Junkie!!
> 
> I haven't mate, Wildcat is always good. Just gives me pip, seems most gear does for me now lol


You said 16week was best so tecnically speaking it was your idea for 3vials!

I am yet to decide what to run with it I have tubs of neuro pharma anavar that will go nicely.


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> You said 16week was best so tecnically speaking it was your idea for 3vials!
> 
> I am yet to decide what to run with it I have tubs of neuro pharma anavar that will go nicely.


Lol, technically you good get away with 1.5 vials  How much are you doing a week?


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> Lol, technically you good get away with 1.5 vials  How much are you doing a week?


It's dosed @300mg per ml so Gona do 750mg ew.


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> @Clubber Lang am I right thinking you used the wildcat trenrip300? Is it any good?


yes buddy, I got a sample bottle to try when it come out. I did a 0.5ml jab to test the water with PIP, was fine. Then did 1ml. PIP wasnt anything bad, more of that you can feeling you know you've jabbed something etc, alittle tender to touch but not painful.


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> It's dosed @300mg per ml so Gona do 750mg ew.


Ah, mines 500mg/ml.

Reminds me, need to get it in tomorrow lol


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> Ah, mines 500mg/ml.
> 
> Reminds me, need to get it in tomorrow lol


Apollo did u say?

Mine arrived today

Look at the wildcat trenrip300!!!

Giving me sweats already just looking at it!!

View attachment 162901
View attachment 162902


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> yes buddy, I got a sample bottle to try when it come out. I did a 0.5ml jab to test the water with PIP, was fine. Then did 1ml. PIP wasnt anything bad, more of that you can feeling you know you've jabbed something etc, alittle tender to touch but not painful.


Did it look as filthy as this?
View attachment 162903


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> Did it look as filthy as this?
> View attachment 162903


lol, brown syrup, lovely stuff.


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, brown syrup, lovely stuff.


Can't wait to get on it!! Not till spring!! Can I control myself??


----------



## skipper1987

Morning ukm shoulders and trapps last night not heavy just lots of dirty volume drop sets,superset forced reps both me and the training partner was shaking after. I won't bore you with the full wrote up instead il leave you with this!! Lifting porn!!!!

View attachment 162924
View attachment 162925


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> Can't wait to get on it!! Not till spring!! Can I control myself??


spring? thats ages away! I couldnt hold onto anything that long lol


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> spring? thats ages away! I couldnt hold onto anything that long lol


I know but been on far too long and gains stalled weeks back upped cals fats protein carbs added intra shakes swapped routine up added more volume less volume gone heavy etc and still lacking them gains so seems pointless staying on.


----------



## skipper1987

Hello ukm and hope ur all having a good saggy Sunday no gym today busy tiling the kitchen food today has been poor 200g chicken,300g beef veg mash and a shake!!

Back to work Tomoz so food will be back on track.

Just put my first order in with bodybuilding warehouse few little bits as I was bored to death of the same old protein.
View attachment 162980


----------



## skipper1987

Ouch!! Smelly leg sesh lots of dirty volume once again even the mixed race training partner looked pale lol!!

LEG EXTENSIONS

6 sets x15 reps

Worked uoto 130kg

2 sets x4 reps 160kg.

LEG PRESS MACHINE.

100kg x15

200kg x15

250kg x15

300kg x12

320kg x12

350kg x12

Drop set into 150kg x30reps.

SMITH MACHINE SQUATS.

40kg x15

60kg x15

80kg x15

100kg x12

120kg x 10

130kg x10 and 2 assisted reps.

SMITH MACHINE HACK SQUAT.

40kg x12

60kg x12

80kg x10

90kg x8

Finished with calf raise machine worked to max of 70kg worked back down the same weight and half way back up befor been sick! Gonna be mega sore tomorrow.

Food porn for today is meat heaven!!
View attachment 163071
View attachment 163072


Slow cooked for 13hours eaten over half of it with roasted cinnamon sweet potatoes and veg mmmmm no idea how many grams I just consumed in one sitting but my farts are gonna stink tomoz!!!


----------



## skipper1987

Happy mad Friday feckers!!!

Quick update trained hard all week lots of volume started the NEURO pharma anavar Monday 100mg ED and wow!!!!

Pumps already trained back and biceps yesterday and could feel the blood rushing into my forarms and hands felt like immense pressure!! They certainly get the thumbs up from me.

Put my first order in with bodybuilding warehouse this week great tasting and mixes well also my go-nutrition protein arrived today rhubarb and custard is the DOG BOLLOCKZZ!!


----------



## sxbarnes

good stuff mate. sounds like ya liking the var already


----------



## FelonE1

So you'd say Neuro var is gtg?


----------



## infernal0988

Your doing amazing mate i must say  !


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> good stuff mate. sounds like ya liking the var already


Very good stuff can feel the pump just holding my welding torch at work!!


----------



## skipper1987

FelonE said:


> So you'd say Neuro var is gtg?


Yes mate 1 week in feel tighter pumps are evil!!

Used a fair bit of np gear gonna try the winavar next.


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> Your doing amazing mate i must say  !


Cheers mate totally changed the way I train no more going heavy joints are just not made for that crap!! VOLUME FROM NOW ON!


----------



## FelonE1

skipper1987 said:


> Yes mate 1 week in feel tighter pumps are evil!!
> 
> Used a fair bit of np gear gonna try the winavar next.


Ideal.


----------



## skipper1987

Oreeettte!!!

Just had my flu jab and pneumonia jab one in each DELT Jesus hurts more then d-hacks t400!!

Trained chest and triceps straight after yet another problem in the gym this time it's carpen tunnel back worse than ever!!! Fssss!! Good seshion towards the back end once I was numb from the pain!! Lots of volume great big dirty pump from the var few pics need to loose the belly but not in a rush it's Christmas and all!! Ha
View attachment 163311
View attachment 163312
View attachment 163314


----------



## sxbarnes

Can see the var having an effect already. How many weeks you got?


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Can see the var having an effect already. How many weeks you got?


Hi

Mate sorry for late reply it's been manic pregnancy family Christmas etc still on the bar for 2 weeks left out of 7 it's been amazing will defo use NEURO var again even after eating **** all Christmas I still leaned out a little pumps are huge!! Veins strength is up and feel constantly pumped!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Hi
> 
> Mate sorry for late reply it's been manic pregnancy family Christmas etc still on the bar for 2 weeks left out of 7 it's been amazing will defo use NEURO var again even after eating **** all Christmas I still leaned out a little pumps are huge!! Veins strength is up and feel constantly pumped!


it's cool ain't it. nice one.


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> it's cool ain't it. nice one.


How was ur xmas? How's the training? Are u still cutting?


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> How was ur xmas? How's the training? Are u still cutting?


yea normal Xmas! training is good. strength is down ATM but pushing through.

bulking now 500g carbs a day. hopefully I'll put on 2 stone again even if it is water!


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> yea normal Xmas! training is good. strength is down ATM but pushing through.
> 
> bulking now 500g carbs a day. hopefully I'll put on 2 stone again even if it is water!


My strength is not as high as it has been but I sort of don't really care these days totally changed the way I train volume is were am at now with the odd occasion lifting big!! I just don't Have the bone structure for going heavy all the time since switching am injury free and all but the shoulder Niggle has gone. Enjoy ur carbs while u can!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> My strength is not as high as it has been but I sort of don't really care these days totally changed the way I train volume is were am at now with the odd occasion lifting big!! I just don't Have the bone structure for going heavy all the time since switching am injury free and all but the shoulder Niggle has gone. Enjoy ur carbs while u can!


yea very little cutting this year. shoulder is nearly back to normal after 2 years injured so should be training chest hard soon. left knee now playing up to compromise. one legged leg press anyone?


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> yea very little cutting this year. shoulder is nearly back to normal after 2 years injured so should be training chest hard soon. left knee now playing up to compromise. one legged leg press anyone?


Easy mate long time i been out injured!

Your back is looking awesome!! Still natty? Lol


----------



## skipper1987

Few goodies for when I get back in cycle currently in pct!! Feel like **** look like ****!!!
View attachment 165886


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Easy mate long time i been out injured!
> 
> Your back is looking awesome!! Still natty? Lol


Haha . Just me messing with Photoshop. Hopefully use less of the sharpening tool later in the year...


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> Haha . Just me messing with Photoshop. Hopefully use less of the sharpening tool later in the year...


Your too hard on yourself your looking cracking mate from when u started its a complete transformation!! Credit to u mate


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Your too hard on yourself your looking cracking mate from when u started its a complete transformation!! Credit to u mate


cheers dude. hopefully will look pretty good in may time


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> cheers dude. hopefully will look pretty good in may time


Am sure u will!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

skipper1987 said:


> Am sure u will!!! Want var u gonna use? Neuro pharma var was spot on for me!


Have PM'd ya mate!


----------



## sxbarnes

skippers new log..... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/289012-skipper1987-virgin-dnp-log.html


----------



## skipper1987

sxbarnes said:


> skippers new log..... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/289012-skipper1987-virgin-dnp-log.html


Thanks mate no good with all this technical stuff!!


----------



## skipper1987

Evening ukm il not be updating this log for a while as goals have changed i have started another log would be great to have your support. It's called SKIPPER1987 vigin DNP LOG


----------

